# I wish it was Fall!! Driveler #32



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

P, we're only about 40 miles from each other, that's only a hop, skip, and a jump!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> P, we're only about 40 miles from each other, that's only a hop, skip, and a jump!!



Not too bad at all! I'll have to stop by and say howdy on my trip up to Stockbridge!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Closed the other one right in middle of my quote! 
Dernit, I'm too slow! 



Keebs I'm done feeding that troll! Promise!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Closed the other one right in middle of my quote!
> Dernit, I'm too slow!
> 
> 
> ...





Crickett, would you like for me to lock your thread?


Good mornin` folks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Closed the other one right in middle of my quote!
> Dernit, I'm too slow!
> 
> 
> ...


  and see, I told ya Nic would look after ya!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, would you like for me to lock your thread?
> 
> 
> Good mornin` folks.




 Thanks Nic! It's fine for now but if he continues then yeah.....just make sure he don't get the last word!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and see, I told ya Nic would look after ya!




Quit that! You`re tearin` my grouchy reputation all to pieces!  




Crickett said:


> Thanks Nic! It's fine for now but if he continues then yeah.....just make sure he don't get the last word!




Count on that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Nic! It's fine for now but if he continues then yeah.....just make sure he don't get the last word!





Typical woman response . . . 




Soooooooo, what's it gonna be, Alzheimers, or Parkinsons??





Later ya'll, I gotta crash, only 36 mo hrs to complete this 84hr work week !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy humpers all yee humpes and humpettes!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Typical woman response . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soooooooo, what's it gonna be, Alzheimers, or Parkinsons??



Parkinsons seems like the logical choice


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit that! You`re tearin` my grouchy reputation all to pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we know you look after us WOW's!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Typical woman response . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DUH!
Parkinsons................. now where'd I put my beer.........


boneboy96 said:


> Happy humpers all yee humpes and humpettes!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Sugar............... you forgot the , I bout got lost looking for this thing!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Good morning folks! Rainy day here again!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sugar............... you forgot the , I bout got lost looking for this thing!




It`s fixed now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks! Rainy day here again!





Nicodemus said:


> It`s fixed now.


 thank you........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Kracker............. you got some 'splainin to do......


----------



## kracker (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, my surgeon told me to walk more with my boot on and he's hoping he dosen't have to operate on my ankle again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy humpers all yee humpes and humpettes!


how the hump are ya bonesy 


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks! Rainy day here again!


you dang stalker yer in every driveler... mornin brutha


Nicodemus said:


> It`s fixed now.



howudoin Nic


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well, my surgeon told me to walk more with my boot on and he's hoping he dosen't have to operate on my ankle again.


that's what ya meant when you said your social calendar just opened up?  You need us to walk with you?



blood on the ground said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's what ya meant when you said your social calendar just opened up?  You need us to walk with you?



dont look at me like that....... garsk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Parkinsons seems like the logical choice



As if he even had to ask...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not too bad at all! I'll have to stop by and say howdy on my trip up to Stockbridge!



 Come on by!!! I better go wake da Jaguar up!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> P, we're only about 40 miles from each other, that's only a hop, skip, and a jump!!



Shoot, I drive that far to work.  Yessir, we can get together sometime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Shoot, I drive that far to work.  Yessir, we can get together sometime.



10-4, just let me know sometime when you have nothin on the agenda and the Jag and I will put a handshake on ya!! If I'm going, he usually is too!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, just let me know sometime when you have nothin on the agenda and the Jag and I will put a handshake on ya!! If I'm going, he usually is too!!




Is Jag your son?  If so how old is he?  I have a son that goes everywhere I go.  He is almost 17.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Shoot, I drive that far to work.  Yessir, we can get together sometime.





Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, just let me know sometime when you have nothin on the agenda and the Jag and I will put a handshake on ya!! If I'm going, he usually is too!!



good luck jeff...just dont ask him ta go fishin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is Jag your son?  If so how old is he?  I have a son that goes everywhere I go.  He is almost 17.



Yessir, he is 24!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good luck jeff...just dont ask him ta go fishin...





My son is still here.  I thought he was only coming down for the weekend.  We got a couple more Saturday's until bow season comes in.  I have a workday at the club this Saturday but after that, I am all open ifin ya want to try again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My son is still here.  I thought he was only coming down for the weekend.  We got a couple more Saturday's until bow season comes in.  I have a workday at the club this Saturday but after that, I am all open ifin ya want to try again!



im kiddin, man we can hook up just name the day


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dont look at me like that....... garsk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hey..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My son is still here.  I am all open ifin ya want to try again!





blood on the ground said:


> man we can hook up just name the day


 Aaaawww, I love seeing a bromance develop in our little ol driveler!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey..


 hey yourself.............


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im kiddin, man we can hook up just name the day



I node you was kiddin.  I am good on the 11th and the 25th if either of those days are good with you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww, I love seeing a bromance develop in our little ol driveler!



...................................U SO


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I node you was kiddin.  I am good on the 11th and the 25th if either of those days are good with you.



I will check.

we aint eatin at chick-fl-a


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hey yourself.............



Whatcha doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww, I love seeing a bromance develop in our little ol driveler!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I will check.
> 
> we aint eatin at chick-fl-a


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ...................................U SO


 you're JUST NOW figuring that out???


blood on the ground said:


> I will check.
> 
> we aint eatin at chick-fl-a





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha doin?


 waiting on my ride........... gotta go "over see" kitchen stuff at the meeting and bring back plates................ I do love me so job perks!


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Come on lunchtime! I'm hongry!

Fried baloney sammich and cheetos on the menu today


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



 idjit ......yer goin to jeff


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Mornin yall ..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Come on lunchtime! I'm hongry!
> 
> Fried baloney sammich and cheetos on the menu today



Just don't sit in a bean bag chair while you eat it all..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ..



Mornin Slam. You smushed anymore body parts lately?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Come on lunchtime! I'm hongry!
> 
> Fried baloney sammich and cheetos on the menu today


Fried Cheekun, butterbeans, mashed taters & gravy, rolls & dessert is on MY menu today!


slip said:


> Mornin yall ..


 Hey, congrats to your sis!

Man, we got folks here from Effingham, Ware & Coffee counties, didn't walk much further out in the parking lot to see how many others were here...........


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Slam. You smushed anymore body parts lately?



Oh yeah. Got my whole hand stuck 'tween the sides of two buggys last night. Went to push em together and my hand just slipped. I come home with a new booboo pretty much every day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh yeah. Got my whole hand stuck 'tween the sides of two buggys last night. Went to push em together and my hand just slipped. I come home with a new booboo pretty much every day.



I can see now you're gonna be one of those fellas that needs to wear full hockey protection gear every time you leave the house... You're going to grow up to make Pookie look normal...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh yeah. Got my whole hand stuck 'tween the sides of two buggys last night. Went to push em together and my hand just slipped. I come home with a new booboo pretty much every day.


 Don't tell me you're gonna be a "Pookie Jr."!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't tell me you're gonna be a "Pookie Jr."!



Don't tell me that Pookie has yougins all over the place like Quack!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Don't tell me that Pookie has yougins all over the place like Quack!



Well, Pookie is kind of a ginger, so it isn't beyond the realm of possibility..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, Pookie is kind of a ginger, so it isn't beyond the realm of possibility..



 Poor Pookie


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Well; no more talking about dog dookie


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; no more talking about dog dookie


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; no more talking about dog dookie





Crickett said:


>




Ya ever had dog dookie between the toes? 

Did ya like it?   

That feller is a trip!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

I want to post on the "I like chickens and homosexuals" thread in the Spiritual Forum soooo bad, but I'm just not feeling like getting banded today. Not yet at least..


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can see now you're gonna be one of those fellas that needs to wear full hockey protection gear every time you leave the house... You're going to grow up to make Pookie look normal...





Keebs said:


> Don't tell me you're gonna be a "Pookie Jr."!





pstrahin said:


> Ya ever had dog dookie between the toes?
> 
> Did ya like it?
> 
> That feller is a trip!!!



Yes and yes, but only a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit ......yer goin to jeff



 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can see now you're gonna be one of those fellas that needs to wear full hockey protection gear every time you leave the house... You're going to grow up to make Pookie look normal...





Keebs said:


> Don't tell me you're gonna be a "Pookie Jr."!







hdm03 said:


> Well; no more talking about dog dookie





Crickett said:


>



 I was just gettin started!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ya ever had dog dookie between the toes?
> 
> Did ya like it?
> 
> That feller is a troll!!!





Fixed it for ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't leave ya'll alone for 3 hours......


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want to post on the "I like chickens and homosexuals" thread in the Spiritual Forum soooo bad, but I'm just not feeling like getting banded today. Not yet at least..



Nope, can't have you watching from the stands.  Some of us like you input!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh your so clever.....You won that argument all by yourself with no help from anybody...you should be proud of youself.Are you gonna get them to lock this thread too? all that is sarcasm.....


I will never pick up dog poo!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Oh your so clever.....You won that argument all by yourself with no help from anybody...you should be proud of youself.Are you gonna get them to lock this thread too? all that is sarcasm.....
> 
> 
> I will never pick up dog poo!!!



Yep, that's definitely a liberal arts grad...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Nope, can't have you watching from the stands.  Some of us like you input!



Really, some didn't see the humor in my remark on the Parkinsons thread in the PF. I think they are bone hunters.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Oh your so clever.....You won that argument all by yourself with no help from anybody...you should be proud of youself.Are you gonna get them to lock this thread too? all that is sarcasm.....
> 
> 
> I will never pick up dog poo!!!





I knew I smelt something!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Nope, can't have you watching from the stands.  Some of us like satirical levity



There fixed it for ya.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, that's definitely a liberal arts grad...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; no more talking about dog dookie





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want to post on the "I like chickens and homosexuals" thread in the Spiritual Forum soooo bad, but I'm just not feeling like getting banded today. Not yet at least..


go get em... post it up!


rhbama3 said:


> I can't leave ya'll alone for 3 hours......


whadwedo?


NG ALUM said:


> Oh your so clever.....You won that argument all by yourself with no help from anybody...you should be proud of youself.Are you gonna get them to lock this thread too? all that is sarcasm.....
> 
> 
> I will never pick up dog poo!!!


Y U so mad? 


Crickett said:


> I knew I smelt something!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>



Shouldn't you be in room 7? 
Oh, you can leave the popcorn.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, that's definitely a liberal arts grad...



Somehow your idea of whats liberal arts has been skewed. I would have referred to the sissies walking around with plastic bags cleaning up after thier pocket poodles as the liberal arts people. The people scared to step in it for fear of germs and worms. Thats your liberal arts crowd. SO if you mean that as an insult you are just showing your ignorance..and no I wasn't liberal arts in case i didn't just prove that point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Oh your so clever.....You won that argument all by yourself with no help from anybody...you should be proud of youself.Are you gonna get them to lock this thread too? all that is sarcasm.....
> 
> 
> I will never pick up dog poo!!!



You gotta learn to use these      : cheers:                  etc., If you want to be taken seriously.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Shouldn't you be in room 7?
> Oh, you can leave the popcorn.



I am in room 6.....schedule is running like cold molasses in thick mud!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Somehow your idea of whats liberal arts has been skewed. I would have referred to the sissies walking around with plastic bags cleaning up after thier pocket poodles as the liberal arts people. The people scared to step in it for fear of germs and worms. Thats your liberal arts crowd. SO if you mean that as an insult you are just showing your ignorance..and no I wasn't liberal arts in case i didn't just prove that point.



Actually, and sadly, you didn't prove anything. The mere fact that you can't interpret something as elementary as the use of smiley's / emoticons (twice in two different threads) speaks volumes of your desire to show off your liberal arts skills.....


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Is he stawkin Miguel or Cricket?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Don't tell me that Pookie has yougins all over the place like Quack!





hdm03 said:


> Well; no more talking about dog dookie





pstrahin said:


> Ya ever had dog dookie between the toes?
> 
> Did ya like it?
> 
> That feller is a troll!!!


even though Cricket beat me to it!


Crickett said:


> Fixed it for ya!





rhbama3 said:


> I can't leave ya'll alone for 3 hours......


 whaaaaa............???????


NG ALUM said:


> Oh your so clever.....You won that argument all by yourself with no help from anybody...you should be proud of youself.Are you gonna get them to lock this thread too? all that is sarcasm.....
> 
> 
> I will never pick up dog poo!!!


 WHO LEFT THE DOOR OPEN!?!?


Crickett said:


> I knew I smelt something!


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Oh your so clever.....You won that argument all by yourself with no help from anybody...you should be proud of youself.Are you gonna get them to lock this thread too? all that is sarcasm.....
> 
> 
> I will never pick up dog poo!!!




Enough


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is he stawkin Miguel or Cricket?


He was trailing Cricket then he caught Miguel's scent......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Enough


 THank YOU!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is he stawkin Miguel or Cricket?



Y'all leave him be. I think he'll fit in just fine once he get's his shoes on the right feet and quits aggrevatin his corns...

I think he's kind of funny personally.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is he stawkin Miguel or Cricket?



It don't matter. The man appears to have an obsession with free range dog poo.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually, and sadly, you didn't prove anything. The mere fact that you can't interpret something as elementary as the use of smiley's / emoticons (twice in two different threads) speaks volumes of your desire to show off your liberal arts skills.....



well it would be easier if they had a meaning beside them! You know I got such a great liberal arts degree that im so creative and know what all that stuff means! I mean why are you poking me? I get the pot stirring thing...are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

WOW! That is all.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all leave him be. I think he'll fit in just fine once he get's his shoes on the right feet and quits aggrevatin his corns...
> 
> I think he's kind of funny personally.


 you do have an "odd" type of humor about ya...........


Hey, NG Alum........... Dublin or West Laurens?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> well it would be easier if they had a meaning beside them! You know I got such a great liberal arts degree that im so creative and know what all that stuff means! I mean why are you poking me? I get the pot stirring thing...are you being sarcastic?



You're gettin warmer..

Pull a log up to the fire and watch for a while. You'll be amazed at the insanity behind our form of communication, and in fact, I think you'll rather enjoy it after you get the hang of it..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Enough



Amen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you do have an "odd" type of humor about ya...........
> 
> 
> Hey, NG Alum........... Dublin or West Laurens?



Hey midget!!!! you callin me Odd?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually, and sadly, you didn't prove anything. The mere fact that you can't interpret something as elementary as the use of smiley's / emoticons (twice in two different threads) speaks volumes of your desire to show off your liberal arts skills.....



We all know that the fine upstanding people that post in the driveler are all liberal arts Ph.d level Scholars.....with Summa Cum Laude credentials in the use of smiley's and emoticons


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is he stawkin Miguel or Cricket?



I don't know, but I kinda like a good   He cain't be that bad....he's gotta Lab, even if he ain't potty trained


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It don't matter. The man appears to have an obsession with free range dog poo.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, but I kinda like a good   He cain't be that bad....he's gotta Lab, even if he ain't potty trained



Oh poo!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We all know that the fine upstanding people that post in the driveler are all liberal arts Ph.d level Scholars.....with Summa Cum Laude credentials in the use of smiley's and emoticons



There are at least five different ways to get banned by responding to that post, none of which I am willing to entertain right now...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are at least five different ways to get banned by responding to that post, none of which I am willing to entertain right now...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Good lord!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gettin warmer..
> 
> Pull a log up to the fire and watch for a while. You'll be amazed at the insanity behind our form of communication, and in fact, I think you'll rather enjoy it after you get the hang of it..


 do we need to meet in the back room?????


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey midget!!!! you callin me Odd?


 no, just your humor...........  Hey, he ain't answered me yet, strike one........


Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, but I kinda like a good   He cain't be that bad....he's gotta Lab, even if he ain't potty trained


BUt he's from Hankus's area............ I'm juss sayin..........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are at least five different ways to get banned by responding to that post, none of which I am willing to entertain right now...


maybe 6 'cause you just responded........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Good lord!


 Thank you, my thoughts too!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

West Laurens and yes I do have strong feeling towards anything I feel is liberal, or originated in california. so as long as nobody calls me liberal or says I have a liberal arts education then we can be friends again. and I won't even say anything about the dog poo anymore. just know I don't agree with it and what the heck is a driveler?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> West Laurens and yes I do have strong feeling towards anything I feel is liberal, or originated in california. so as long as nobody calls me liberal or says I have a liberal arts education then we can be friends again. and I won't even say anything about the dog poo anymore. just know I don't agree with it and what the heck is a driveler?


First things first................. what year?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2012)

hey ya'll


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

too personal for me, I don't know you. what about you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2012)

oooh look ,            KING


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> WOW! That is all.....



Hey AS, sweet avatar!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Be back later! Call me when the air has cleared!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hey ya'll


HEY!!!  You ain't water logged are you?


NG ALUM said:


> too personal for me, I don't know you. what about you?


 no biggie, I have family up there, a sister that is a teacher at West Laurens, I am the "Mama Hen" of the Driveler, which is a thread that *most* of us has met each other hang out in to talk & cut up, we know each other's family and we are family, you "knock" one of us and you'll have the whole bunch after you & you won't last long, not a threat, a promise............... any more questions?


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry i thought it didn't post the first time...who's your sister? I'll say if she taught me or not.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> oooh look ,            KING


you ain't lost your touch!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> First things first................. what year?





NG ALUM said:


> too personal for me, I don't know you. what about you?



Oh lawd..... Wrong answer!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

I was just gonna say  <---- Fried chicken strips dipped in mash r taters, but the timin just aint right.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Hey AS, sweet avatar!



Thanks man!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY!!!  You ain't water logged are you?
> 
> no biggie, I have family up there, a sister that is a teacher at West Laurens, I am the "Mama Hen" of the Driveler, which is a thread that *most* of us has met each other hang out in to talk & cut up, we know each other's family and we are family, you "knock" one of us and you'll have the whole bunch after you & you won't last long, not a threat, a promise............... any more questions?



Im an orphan I did spend 10 months in YDC w/ Quack


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> too personal for me, I don't know you. WHen did you graduate and where from?


you need to learn to quote, darlin'.............. I graduated in 1978 from Irwin Academy, ever heard of it?


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Be back later! Call me when the air has cleared!



The air is clear, stick around if you want.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Im an orphan I did spend 10 months in YDC w/ Quack


 you're a "given" since you spent time with Quack!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh me...



Keebs said:


> you're a "given" since you spent time with Quack!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Oh lawd..... Wrong answer!


Hey, I earned these years, I ain't worried........... now him on the other hand, might need to be...........


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> oooh look ,            KING



Ya ever have the feelin of deja vu?

I am dyslexic and I have vuja de, which means, I aint never seen nothing like this.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Ever seen what happens when you hit a hornets nest.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ya ever have the feelin of deja vu?
> 
> I am dyslexic and I have vuja de, which means, I aint never seen nothing like this.





I like the line I saw in a movie.. having alzhiemers isn't too bad, I meet new people every day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> West Laurens and yes I do have strong feeling towards anything I feel is liberal, or originated in california. so as long as nobody calls me liberal or says I have a liberal arts education then we can be friends again. and I won't even say anything about the dog poo anymore. just know I don't agree with it and what the heck is a driveler?



You be's one right now!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you need to learn to quote, darlin'.............. I graduated in 1978 from Irwin Academy, ever heard of it?



gotcha, so whats a driveler? my computer is slow I have to refresh all the time and then it popps up like five comments all at once. So if your banned how do you still post?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> West Laurens and yes I do have strong feeling towards anything I feel is liberal, or originated in california. so as long as nobody calls me liberal or says I have a liberal arts education then we can be friends again. and I won't even say anything about the dog poo anymore. just know I don't agree with it and what the heck is a driveler?



The drivel threads are the community chat/twitter thread. No topic, just a bunch of people who enjoy talking and participating in whatever the topic of the moment is. All that is asked is a tip of the hat to the ladies and be the deisgnated driver for the shortbus occasionally. no clique, and open to everyone.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was just gonna say  <---- Fried chicken strips dipped in mash r taters, but the timin just aint right.



cooked cabbage, yeller skwash and some kinda rice dish the wifey cooked up.  It was right tastey!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I earned these years, I ain't worried........... now him on the other hand, might need to be...........



Afternoon Darlin....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ever seen what happens when you hit a hornets nest.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY!!!  You ain't water logged are you?
> 
> no biggie, I have family up there, a sister that is a teacher at West Laurens, I am the "Mama Hen" of the Driveler, which is a thread that *most* of us has met each other hang out in to talk & cut up, we know each other's family and we are family, you "knock" one of us and you'll have the whole bunch after you & you won't last long, not a threat, a promise............... any more questions?





Keebs said:


> you need to learn to quote, darlin'.............. I graduated in 1978 from Irwin Academy, ever heard of it?



That's my girl.
I gradiated in 78 too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> gotcha, so whats a driveler? my computer is slow I have to refresh all the time and then it popps up like five comments all at once. So if your banned how do you still post?



She's banded, not banned. 
that reminds me, i need to change the battery out in her collar.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> gotcha, so whats a driveler? my computer is slow I have to refresh all the time and then it popps up like five comments all at once. So if your banned how do you still post?


I'm good, what else can I say?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was just gonna say  <---- Fried chicken strips dipped in mash r taters, but the timin just aint right.





pstrahin said:


> cooked cabbage, yeller skwash and some kinda rice dish the wifey cooked up.  It was right tastey!!


OMG, Fried Chickun, mashed taters & gravy, butter beans, roll & PEACH COBBLER for dessert........... ya'll come shoot me now!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The drivel threads are the community chat/twitter thread. No topic, just a bunch of people who enjoy talking and participating in whatever the topic of the moment is. All that is asked is a tip of the hat to the ladies and be the deisgnated driver for the shortbus occasionally. no clique, and open to everyone.



OOH so who came up whith Drivel? and does it have any meaning? I can tip my hat and drive a bus especially a short one.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I like the line I saw in a movie.. having alzhiemers isn't too bad, I meet new people every day!




That is funny. 

Don't post that in the political forum they will put you in the dog house with Miguel!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm goin to get a can of Griz. Looks like it's gonna be a long afternoon breakin this new phillie and I can't think of a better time to start dippin again.

Plus it keeps me from commitin' murder and gettin banded..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY!!!  You ain't water logged are you?


No i'm good, Just jeep riding time though, aint hard to find mud now


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was just gonna say  <---- Fried chicken strips dipped in mash r taters, but the timin just aint right.


bacon burger and fries


Keebs said:


> you need to learn to quote, darlin'.............. I graduated in 1978 from Irwin Academy, ever heard of it?



yep, and Ty Ty Tech


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm good, what else can I say?
> 
> 
> OMG, Fried Chickun, mashed taters & gravy, butter beans, roll & PEACH COBBLER for dessert........... ya'll come shoot me now!



PM me some of that cobbler!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon Darlin....


 finished in room 7?


Altamaha Stalker said:


>


 like you have to worry............ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my girl.
> I gradiated in 78 too.


 We ain't early we ain't late, we're the Class of '78!gawd that was lame!


rhbama3 said:


> She's banded, not banned.
> that reminds me, i need to change the battery out in her collar.


 yeah, I'm tired of the beeping sound!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm good, what else can I say?
> 
> 
> OMG, Fried Chickun, mashed taters & gravy, butter beans, roll & PEACH COBBLER for dessert........... ya'll come shoot me now!



u gonna be ready for a nap in justa bit!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That is funny.
> 
> Don't post that in the political forum they will put you in the dog house with Miguel!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm goin to get a can of Griz. Looks like it's gonna be a long afternoon breakin this new phillie and I can't think of a better time to start dippin again.
> 
> Plus it keeps me from commitin' murder and gettin banded..



Easy there big fellaa


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> OOH so who came up whith Drivel? and does it have any meaning? I can tip my hat and drive a bus.



It was born of the remnants from the PSA outcasts..
I believe my spit Sis' Snowy fired the first Driveler up.

Not just anyone has the finesse to drive this bus. It has a tricky clutch, wobbly steering and the breaks need a lot of pumping sometimes. We keep a couple of anchors on chains for the mods to throw out the windows when we aren't able to slow it down.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm goin to get a can of Griz. Looks like it's gonna be a long afternoon breakin this new phillie and I can't think of a better time to start dippin again.
> 
> Plus it keeps me from commitin' murder and gettin banded..


I'm gonna let you handle it............. ya might wanna give Sparky & 60 Grit a call too!


mudracing101 said:


> No i'm good, Just jeep riding time though, aint hard to find mud now
> 
> bacon burger and fries
> 
> ...





Altamaha Stalker said:


> PM me some of that cobbler!


Fax coming!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm goin to get a can of Griz. Looks like it's gonna be a long afternoon breakin this new phillie and I can't think of a better time to *start dippin again.*Plus it keeps me from commitin' murder and gettin banded..



RUN TO THE LIGHT!  

Don't do it.  Been 3 and half years for me.  Best move I ever made.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ya ever have the feelin of deja vu?
> 
> I am dyslexic and I have vuja de, which means, I aint never seen nothing like this.


uhmm yep


Jeff C. said:


> You be's one right now!!


Jeffro


rhbama3 said:


> She's banded, not banned.
> that reminds me, i need to change the battery out in her collar.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm goin to get a can of Griz. Looks like it's gonna be a long afternoon breakin this new phillie and I can't think of a better time to start dippin again.
> 
> Plus it keeps me from commitin' murder and gettin banded..



I already got 2! lol!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> u gonna be ready for a nap in justa bit!!


 It's already hittin me!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> finished in room 7?
> 
> D



It is too fun in here....told them to put the surgery schedule on hold so I could watch this....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna let you handle it............. ya might wanna give Sparky & 60 Grit a call too!
> :



Sparky's all over this one. 60 Grit is busy over in the PF with the bonafide idjits...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm gonna go see if the Mizzou football forum has approved my membership yet. They'll love me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It is too fun in here....told them to put the surgery schedule on hold so I could watch this....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sparky's all over this one. 60 Grit is busy over in the PF with the bonafide idjits...




 Holy smokes, this peach cobbler is to DIE For!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna go see if the Mizzou football forum has approved my membership yet. They'll love me.



 Troll !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Fax coming![/QUOTE]

Fax me some too please mam. I still got room and still hungry. 770-867-5309.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Can we keep the short bus jokes to a minimum please, no offense


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fax coming!



Fax me some too please mam. I still got room and still hungry. 770-867-5309. [/quote]
 you know I will!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sparky's all over this one. 60 Grit is busy over in the PF with the bonafide idjits...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can we keep the short bus jokes to a minimum please, no offense


 Yes sir, not thinking........ again!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Alright , back to work. Ya'll play pretty


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

well im gonna go catch up on the swap and sell and leave the office for a while.. Crickett you can come back now your arc enemy is gone for a couple hours.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Well..... gonna go jeet , lunch is ready!!! Good luck.... I mean Welcome NG  you have made quite an entrance, Hope to see everyone later this afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Dang; 4 pages already......


----------



## kracker (Aug 8, 2012)

I leave for a hour and look at the place.


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; 4 pages already......



man i trip out on them feets!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry to be a party pooper, but I reckon I finally stepped in it 

Y'all carry on


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Y'all ever lost something & never find it after looking for it for months only to have it turn up somewhere you'd never even think to look?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm gone to lunch. y'all play nice at least until I get back!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hey ya'll


WORD MUD!!!  WE MISSED YOU


Keebs said:


> you ain't lost your touch!


thanks..o you were talkin to mud...ooops


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ever seen what happens when you hit a hornets nest.....


yes i have!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my girl.
> I gradiated in 78 too.


want to no my year 


rhbama3 said:


> She's banded, not banned.
> that reminds me, i need to change the battery out in her collar.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sparky's all over this one. 60 Grit is busy over in the PF with the bonafide idjits...


sickem MC


Jeff C. said:


> Can we keep the short bus jokes to a minimum please, no offense



mine was a 14 footer! isat a longan or a shortan? thought they were all one size


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my girl.
> I gradiated in 78 too.



From the "Seth" School of Spelling?


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 8, 2012)

Sometimes i mash a bump, and rush to see if theres any white on my fanger. It can be very disappointing to just find an oily fanger. Then im like really bummed out knowing i gotta squeeze again.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all ever lost something & never find it after looking for it for months only to have it turn up somewhere you'd never even think to look?


 YES!!  I lost a set of my truck keys year before last, looked every where, last winter put my blue jean jacket on & BAM there they are!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> From the "Seth" School of Spelling?



Nobody says GradUate. It's pronounced GradIate.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WORD MUD!!!  WE MISSED YOU
> 
> thanks..o you were talkin to mud...ooops
> 
> ...


 


Hornet22 said:


> From the "Seth" School of Spelling?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hey ya'll



Sup MUDRO!!!



blood on the ground said:


> WORD MUD!!!  WE MISSED YOU
> 
> thanks..o you were talkin to mud...ooops
> 
> ...



My blood pressure meds are causin thin skin here lately, but I gotta admit that was    right now!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> want to no my year


yes 


Hornet22 said:


> From the "Seth" School of Spelling?


 oh hush, I knew exactly what she was sayin!


BreamReaper said:


> Sometimes i mash a bump, and rush to see if theres any white on my fanger. It can be very disappointing to just find an oily fanger. Then im like really bummed out knowing i gotta squeeze again.


 GAHRooooose!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

keebs said:


> yes
> 
> Oh hush, i knew exactly what she was sayin!
> 
> Gahrooooose!!!!!!!!!



1995


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YES!!  I lost a set of my truck keys year before last, looked every where, last winter put my blue jean jacket on & BAM there they are!





My son lost his favorite Tony Hawk jacket during last school year! I searched everywhere @ home & @ school, finally gave up! My daughter's friend's mom sends me a text telling me she found his jacket in her garage!  I can't wait to tell him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all ever lost something & never find it after looking for it for months only to have it turn up somewhere you'd never even think to look?



I found a dead dove in my vest from the year before. Does that count?


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I found a dead dove in my vest from the year before. Does that count?



Oh lawd ...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I found a dead dove in my vest from the year before. Does that count?



Well were you looking for it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I found a dead dove in my vest from the year before. Does that count?



mmmmm dove jerky


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> well im gonna go catch up on the swap and sell and leave the office for a while.. Crickett you can come back now your arc enemy is gone for a couple hours.



Be sure to use the hose to spray of those stanky toes before you come back!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 1995


 jail bait


Crickett said:


> My son lost his favorite Tony Hawk jacket during last school year! I searched everywhere @ home & @ school, finally gave up! My daughter's friend's mom sends me a text telling me she found his jacket in her garage!  I can't wait to tell him!





rhbama3 said:


> I found a dead dove in my vest from the year before. Does that count?






Crickett said:


> Be sure to use the hose to spray of those stanky toes before you come back!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Well were you looking for it?



Sort of. I kept thinking "what is that smell and where is it coming from?"


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sort of. I kept thinking "what is that smell and where is it coming from?"


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sort of. I kept thinking "what is that smell and where is it coming from?"


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jail bait



I'll see your  and raise you a


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll see your  and raise you a


ok, I'll see your  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and raise ya a


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'll see your
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats better.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats better.


 wanna share? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but be careful, Mrs. H22 will be in here vacuuming if you mess up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wanna share?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Don't make me carry that heavy thing back out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

think its nap time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jail bait



no im not


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jail bait



Quit pickin on the younguns...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Can I come back and play?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can I come back and play?



Only if you're bringin the beer...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Oh your so clever.....You won that argument all by yourself with no help from anybody...you should be proud of youself.Are you gonna get them to lock this thread too? all that is sarcasm.....
> 
> 
> I will never pick up dog poo!!!



NO! Uh Uh, you take that OUTTA my driveler thread. We're a bunch of friendly types in here. No talk about dog poo or pickin' on people. 

If you can play nice, you can stay. 



rhbama3 said:


> The drivel threads are the community chat/twitter thread. No topic, just a bunch of people who enjoy talking and participating in whatever the topic of the moment is. All that is asked is a tip of the hat to the ladies and be the deisgnated driver for the shortbus occasionally. no clique, and open to everyone.



Yep. Well said. 

Howdy y'all. Boy, you really take off with a thread, don't ya! 

Jeff- I'll let you know when I head up that way. I'm waiting to find out what Rob has on the schedule for the rest of the week.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Did I miss anything exciting?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Man, I can't wait until this new pills levels out. I'm on day 4 of a new (higher) dose and it's got me all sorts of short tempered.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man, I can't wait until this new pills levels out. I'm on day 4 of a new (higher) dose and it's got me all sorts of short tempered.



I like short tempered womenz. Just ask TBug...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like short tempered womenz. Just ask TBug...



Ugh, I'm usually pretty chillax, but this time, it's taking longer to adjust.  Should be better in a few days. It's making me sleep better at night, so it definitely helps. And I haven't had a SINGLE headache since I started it 3 weeks ago. So I'll deal with some crappy moods


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can I come back and play?



Of course you can.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh, I'm usually pretty chillax, but this time, it's taking longer to adjust.  Should be better in a few days. It's making me sleep better at night, so it definitely helps. And I haven't had a SINGLE headache since I started it 3 weeks ago. So I'll deal with some crappy moods



I'm just glad they have your headaches at bay. Hopefully they'll get your meds adjusted soon so you can quit blaming your cantankerous moods on the medicine...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if you're bringin the beer...



Gotta fridgerator full 



Sugar Plum said:


> NO! Uh Uh, you take that OUTTA my driveler thread. We're a bunch of friendly types in here. No talk about dog poo or pickin' on people.
> 
> If you can play nice, you can stay.
> 
> ...



Well, partially....10-4, I'll be here!! 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Did I miss anything exciting?



My hissy fit 



Sugar Plum said:


> Man, I can't wait until this new pills levels out. I'm on day 4 of a new (higher) dose and it's got me all sorts of short tempered.



Ooooooo......brang it!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Did I miss anything exciting?



NAAAA, jus a beer drankin and a good ol chin greazin...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

King!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


>



That has to be one of the idjits over in the PF asking that question....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta fridgerator full
> 
> 
> 
> ...







blood on the ground said:


> NAAAA, jus a beer drankin and a good ol chin greazin...







Miguel Cervantes said:


> That has to be one of the idjits over in the PF asking that question....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just glad they have your headaches at bay. Hopefully they'll get your meds adjusted soon so you can quit blaming your cantankerous moods on the medicine...



 Between you 'an me (and every else readin' this) I think nerves about school are starting to kick in and make it worse 



Jeff C. said:


> Ooooooo......brang it!!



Wanna wrassle?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Between you 'an me (and every else readin' this) I think nerves about school are starting to kick in and make it worse
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna wrassle?



Can I put you in a rear nekkid choke??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Between you 'an me (and every else readin' this) I think nerves about school are starting to kick in and make it worse



Like my dad use to tell me, your too young to have nerves...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can I put you in a rear nekkid choke??



Uhhhhhhh, I think I have to self moderate this one......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like my dad use to tell me, your too young to have nerves...



Ha! I've had nerves since I started havin' children.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhhhhh, I think I have to self moderate this one......



Sorry, my tongue is slippery today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, my tongue is slippery today



**MORE SELF MODERATION IN PROGRESS**

Holy Moly! Are tryin' to get me banned?? Dang man! Stow that slippery tongue at once!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhhhhh, I think I have to self moderate this one......



Yep...that would be a good idea. Otherwise there's gunna be some bannin goin on.  


Just heard from the oral surgeon and the dentist. It's gunna cost about $3800. to get an implant for my broken tooth.    Insurance will pay $200.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yep...that would be a good idea. Otherwise there's gunna be some bannin goin on.
> 
> 
> Just heard from the oral surgeon and the dentist. It's gunna cost about $3800. to get an implant for my broken tooth.    Insurance will pay $200.



I don't wanna get banned 

WHOA! That stinks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, my tongue is slippery today



speakin of baitin deer hows your huntin property lookin.


(smoof as mulassis)


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> WHOA! That stinks!



Can we say ....Easy payment plan.... 

How you is Miss Plum ? 

I'm just checkin in before I get ready for work.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 8, 2012)

Have I mentioned that I like wrasslin too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just heard from the oral surgeon and the dentist. It's gunna cost about $3800. to get an implant for my broken tooth.    Insurance will pay $200. [/QUOTE]

PULL IT! Only 200.00 at most

unless it's in the front. In that case, start handing out the moola.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> **MORE SELF MODERATION IN PROGRESS**
> 
> Holy Moly! Are tryin' to get me banned?? Dang man! Stow that slippery tongue at once!



BTW, a rear naked choke is an actual hold...

 I woulda said a Triangle choke, but I don't want ya gettin bent outta shape....with the new meds an all 

I will refrain from any more wrasslin comments!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Yep...that would be a good idea. Otherwise there's gunna be some bannin goin on.
> 
> 
> Just heard from the oral surgeon and the dentist. It's gunna cost about $3800. to get an implant for my broken tooth.    Insurance will pay $200.



Hey Sterlo!!  Yeah, them thangs are spensive


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yep...that would be a good idea. Otherwise there's gunna be some bannin goin on.
> 
> 
> Just heard from the oral surgeon and the dentist. It's gunna cost about $3800. to get an implant for my broken tooth.    Insurance will pay $200.



Ouch! That bites!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't make me carry that heavy thing back out.





rhbama3 said:


> think its nap time.


*yawn*smak*stretch..........mmmmmmmmmm


blood on the ground said:


> no im not


 to me you are!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit pickin on the younguns...


 NO, it's too much FUN!


Jeff C. said:


> Can I come back and play?


 always!


Sugar Plum said:


> NO! Uh Uh, you take that OUTTA my driveler thread. We're a bunch of friendly types in here. No talk about dog poo or pickin' on people.
> 
> If you can play nice, you can stay.
> 
> ...








 Go Sugar, Go Sugar, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sugar Plum said:


> _*I haven't had a SINGLE headache since I started it 3 weeks ago*_.





Altamaha Stalker said:


>









Sterlo58 said:


> Just heard from the oral surgeon and the dentist. It's gunna cost about $3800. to get an implant for my broken tooth.    Insurance will pay $200.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> How you is Miss Plum ?
> 
> I'm just checkin in before I get ready for work.



I'm good. Startin' to freak out about school on the 20th! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Have I mentioned that I like wrasslin too


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, a rear naked choke is an actual hold...
> 
> I woulda said a Triangle choke, but I don't want ya gettin bent outta shape....with the new meds an all
> 
> I will refrain from any more wrasslin comments!!



I thought about checkin' with my pal Google, but was afraid at the results I might get


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I thought about checkin' with my pal Google, but was afraid at the results I might get



Here's one:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's one:



Hmmmm....I wonder if I can take Rob down like that later? It'd be fun tryin' 

Just don't let Jag know about that one. I'll have to watch my back, for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm....I wonder if I can take Rob down like that later? It'd be fun tryin'
> 
> Just don't let Jag know about that one. I'll have to watch my back, for sure!



 NEVER!!

If you get it in deep and tight, you can actually put someone to sleep (unconscious) with it, if they don't tap.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2012)

I don`t even want to know!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t even want to know!









 I don't blame ya, Nic!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> NEVER!!
> 
> If you get it in deep and tight, you can actually put someone to sleep (unconscious) with it, if they don't tap.



Yikes! 



Nicodemus said:


> I don`t even want to know!



Whaaaa? we're just talkin' about wrasslin'


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Im back. Man ya'll really do just bounce around all day huh? The rear naked will put someone to sleep in about 2 seconds if done right. Literally! Cricket I didn't clean my feet but my shoes are on so I don't have to worry about the smell till I get home and take them off


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t even want to know!



Where's that invisible ninji smiley?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Ahhhh the good old 3 o'clock feeling has set in.

Come on  time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Im back. Man ya'll really do just bounce around all day huh? The rear naked will put someone to sleep in about 2 seconds if done right. Literally! Cricket I didn't clean my feet but my shoes are on so I don't have to worry about the smell till I get home and take them off



My, what a welcome distraction!!


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Dangit. Figured out what it takes to fill the blazer up, $75


Stings a little.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Dangit. Figured out what it takes to fill the blazer up, $75
> 
> 
> Stings a little.



Dang it!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry Sugar Plum. I never intended for that thread to cause so much drama. 

I wish my kids school started on the 20th instead of aug 1st. The past week has been crazy trying to get them back into the routine.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Dangit. Figured out what it takes to fill the blazer up, $75
> 
> 
> Stings a little.


*supposedly* if ya keep it between half and full instead of empty & half, you'll get better gas mileage............ try it out & lemme know how it works for ya!


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *supposedly* if ya keep it between half and full instead of empty & half, you'll get better gas mileage............ try it out & lemme know how it works for ya!



Cant, the guage dont work. Keeps me guessin.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Cant, the guage dont work. Keeps me guessin.


 young'un, please!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 Hey.................... ppppssssttt............... HEY MANDY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man, I can't wait until this new pills levels out. I'm on day 4 of a new (higher) dose and it's got me all sorts of short tempered.



Birth control?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Dangit. Figured out what it takes to fill the blazer up, $75
> 
> 
> Stings a little.



Better be glad it don't have a 30 gal tank like mine 

What is with this invisible cursor....or whatever you call it? It keeps going away


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Better be glad it don't have a 30 gal tank like mine
> 
> _*What is with this invisible cursor....or whatever you call it*_? It keeps going away


 what are you talking about?


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> young'un, please!



I know, i make it sound like a real junker. It aint nothing special but it aint as bad as it sounds.



...It would be nice to have a radio, though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey.................... ppppssssttt............... HEY MANDY!!!!!!!!!



I know how to get her here .........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> I know, i make it sound like a real junker. It aint nothing special but it aint as bad as it sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...It would be nice to have a radio, though.


 No radio??????? ok, thats it.......... I have a spare radio if it'll work, it was the one that came in my Dakota, cassette player though instead of cd, but a dang good radio............. if it'll work, you want?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what are you talking about?



The stoopid little thingy that shows where you are actually typing...mine keeps disappearing


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I know how to get her here .........


 Oh yeah!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2012)

I leave this morning and now I see that all heck has broken loose.  Not only did we bury the last Driveler thread, shucks we have gone full steam ahead with this new one.  

I have now read all 247 posts in this new threads and LAWD the discussions have covered everything from A-Z and back again.  Having said all of that, the funniest thread that I read today is as follows.  Now am I the only one that really believes this statement.   One other thing, was today a record on the number of folks just wanting to get banned???? 






rhbama3 said:


> I found a dead dove in my vest and also a dead hawg in the freezer that I forgot to cut up and process from the year before. Does that count?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just heard from the oral surgeon and the dentist. It's gunna cost about $3800. to get an implant for my broken tooth.    Insurance will pay $200.



PULL IT! Only 200.00 at most

*unless it's in the front. In that case, start handing out the moola*.[/QUOTE]


Ifin it is a front toof, just jam a chicklet up in the hole.  Keeps your bref fresh too!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Ahhhh the good old 3 o'clock feeling has set in.
> 
> Come on  time!



3:35.  Time sure flies when the forum clock is fixed...NOT



slip said:


> Dangit. Figured out what it takes to fill the blazer up, $75
> 
> 
> Stings a little.



Stings a lot.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The stoopid little thingy that shows where you are actually typing...mine keeps disappearing


Hhhhmmmm, ain't never had that happen before!

Oh man, ya'll ain't gonna believe this............. we got RAIDED by the firemen!!!!!!!!  They ATTACKED the leftover peach cobbler, WITHOUT ASKING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> No radio??????? ok, thats it.......... I have a spare radio if it'll work, it was the one that came in my Dakota, cassette player though instead of cd, but a dang good radio............. if it'll work, you want?



'preciate it Keebs But im puttin back for new system and speakers soon.






Ight folks, im outta here ... keep it tween the lines


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, ain't never had that happen before!
> 
> Oh man, ya'll ain't gonna believe this............. we got RAIDED by the firemen!!!!!!!!  They ATTACKED the leftover peach cobbler, WITHOUT ASKING!!!!!!!!!!



I gotta reboot to get it back, but it eventually disappears again


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta reboot to get it back, but it eventually disappears again



The curse of the missing cursor. Sounds like a Scooby Doo caper to me....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> 'preciate it Keebs But im puttin back from new system and speakers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a good un Slip!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> The curse of the missing cursor. Sounds like a Scooby Doo caper to me....





I just rebooted and it's back....I've never seen one do this before.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I just rebooted and it's back....I've never seen one do this before.



David Copperfield is trying out a new magic trick! You are the test dummy!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

how do ya'll quote multiple people at one time and then reply in between quotes?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> how do ya'll quote multiple people at one time and then reply in between quotes?



The little thingy's next to the quote tag on the right. Click on that for every quote you want to insert into your post and then hit quote on the last one. They'll all show up and then you can respond to each one as long as  your post is outside of the quote brackets on each one of theirs..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> how do ya'll quote multiple people at one time and then reply in between quotes?



Just to the right of the blue quote button there is a button with a + sign.  Click the + for each post that you want to quote.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> how do ya'll quote multiple people at one time and then reply in between quotes?



You will have to make sure your driveler membership is up to date. Contact me by PM regarding membership dues $$$


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I just rebooted and it's back....I've never seen one do this before.



You do a malware scan? I'm bettin you've got a gremlin creeping around in your puter.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Holy motha - I actually leave to do some actual work and ya'll be on page 6?  This one might get locked down tonight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The little thingy's next to the quote tag on the right. Click on that for every quote you want to insert into your post and then hit quote on the last one. They'll all show up and then you can respond to each one as long as  your post is outside of the quote brackets on each one of theirs..



What he said^^ 



pstrahin said:


> Just to the right of the blue quote button there is a button with a + sign.  Click the + for each post that you want to quote.



What he said also ^^



Sterlo58 said:


> You will have to make sure your driveler membership is up to date. Contact me by PM regarding membership dues $$$



Don't believe a word he says...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do a malware scan? I'm bettin you've got a gremlin creeping around in your puter.



Gettin ready to....I'm sure that's prolly what it is!! Between my daughter and her boyfriend there ain't no tellin where this things been


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> how do ya'll quote multiple people at one time and then reply in between quotes?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The little thingy's next to the quote tag on the right. Click on that for every quote you want to insert into your post and then hit quote on the last one. They'll all show up and then you can respond to each one as long as  your post is outside of the quote brackets on each one of theirs..





pstrahin said:


> Just to the right of the blue quote button there is a button with a + sign.  Click the + for each post that you want to quote.





Sterlo58 said:


> You will have to make sure your driveler membership is up to date. Contact me by PM regarding membership dues $$$





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do a malware scan? I'm bettin you've got a gremlin creeping around in your puter.





hdm03 said:


> Holy motha - I actually leave to do some actual work and ya'll be on page 6?  This one might get locked down tonight!



My dues are up to date.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to....I'm sure that's prolly what it is!! Between my daughter and her boyfriend there ain't no tellin where this things been


Got it from one of those Marxist Liberal sights no doubt...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> David Copperfield is trying out a new magic trick! You are the test dummy!



I hope you step in dog poop!! 

 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What he said^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

slip said:


> 'preciate it Keebs But im puttin back for new system and speakers soon.
> 
> 
> Ight folks, im outta here ... keep it tween the lines


 put your change in a jar every night, you'll be surprised how quick it'll add up!


Jeff C. said:


> I gotta reboot to get it back, but it eventually disappears again


Give Tiny a holler, he might can tell ya!


Crickett said:


> David Copperfield is trying out a new magic trick! You are the test dummy!





Sterlo58 said:


> You will have to make sure your driveler membership is up to date. Contact me by PM regarding membership dues $$$


 I knew I was forgetting something!


hdm03 said:


> Holy motha - I actually leave to do some actual work and ya'll be on page 6?  This one might get locked down tonight!


 yasnoozeyaloose!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to....I'm sure that's prolly what it is!! Between my daughter and her boyfriend there ain't no tellin where this things been



Keyboard condoms!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope you step in dog poop!!



No use of that word in here!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope you step in dog poop!!


 Oh SNAP, no you dinnit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Keyboard condoms!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> No use of that word in here!!!



 Dog?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Dog?



At least we're not talkin about that cursed 'm' word. I think anyone that uses that word outside of the cookin forum should be banded immediately


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Dog?









Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least we're not talkin about that cursed 'm' word. I think anyone that uses that word outside of the cookin forum should be banded immediately


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> West Laurens and yes I do have strong feeling towards anything I feel is liberal, or originated in california. so as long as nobody calls me liberal or says I have a liberal arts education then we can be friends again. and I won't even say anything about the dog poo anymore. just know I don't agree with it and what the heck is a driveler?


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> put your change in a jar every night, you'll be surprised how quick it'll add up!
> 
> Give Tiny a holler, he might can tell ya!
> 
> ...



I think they are talking about this word...


pstrahin said:


> Dog?



Dog is a welcomed topic on here.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least we're not talkin about that cursed 'm' word. I think anyone that uses that word outside of the cookin forum should be banded immediately



How did she get "banded" anyway? and is it "banded" like a duck or "banded" like a steer. im trying to decide if I wanna get banded or not...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>



Hey Shmoo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>



HEYYYY SIS !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> I think they are talking about this word...
> 
> 
> Dog is a welcomed topic on here.
> ...



1. What word?
2. Don't talk about me like I am not here
3. You might need to address Snowhunter................ pppsssttt, she's from California......... and a WOW in major standing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 1. What word?



WERD



Keebs said:


> 2. Don't talk about me like I am not here



But, you're not here, you're there on the keyboard. 



Keebs said:


> 3. You might need to address Snowhunter................ pppsssttt, she's from California......... and a WOW in major standing



Yesss, she is..


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 1. What word?
> 2. Don't talk about me like I am not here
> 3. You might need to address Snowhunter................ pppsssttt, she's from California......... and a WOW in major standing



1.) yasnoozeyalooze
2.)Im not talking about you!
3.)whats a WOW? California I don't like. I use to then it got took over by tree huggers.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2012)

Later y'all I gotta go cook dinner....errr... I mean have a glass a wine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> 1.) yasnoozeyalooze
> 2.)Im not talking about you!
> 3.)whats a WOW? California I don't like. I use to then it got took over by tree huggers.



Women Of Woodies. Just pretend you're a tree, Snowy gives real good hugs...


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women Of Woodies. Just pretend you're a tree, Snowy gives real good hugs...



Im starting to like California and snow white does she look like snow white?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>



HI Snowhunter!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 1. What word?
> 2. Don't talk about me like I am not here
> 3. You might need to address Snowhunter................ pppsssttt, she's from California......... and a WOW in major standing



Lookout! Incoming!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Later y'all I gotta go cook dinner....errr... I mean have a glass a wine!



Later Crickett!!  Wash yo feet fo you come back....

 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women Of Woodies. Just pretend you're a tree, Snowy gives real good hugs...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Im starting to like California and snow white does she look like snow white?



Who put the white word in there? Better be careful or we'll boot you over to the Political Forum for reading comprehension lessons...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women Of Woodies. Just pretend you're a tree, Snowy gives real good hugs...



Yo Dwight...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Yo Dwight...



Whasssup Grand Master BB...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

What's up boneboy?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Folks, I am about to pack it up and head to the house!

Guess what time it is?


HEY KEEBS!!! KEEP UP WITH THE TIME TODAY!!!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who put the white word in there? Better be careful or we'll boot you over to the Political Forum for reading comprehension lessons...



well holy banded cow! I must have been wanting to meet snow white so bad I just made that up. I could have sworn I saw that somewhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2012)

Howdy Ladies...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> well holy banded cow! I must have been wanting to meet snow white so bad I just made that up. I could have sworn I saw that somewhere.



Well, and I mean this in the most loving respectable way possible, Snowy is one heck of a lady, but snow white isn't the first thing that comes to mind..


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, and I mean this in the most loving respectable way possible, Snowy is one heck of a lady, but snow white isn't the first thing that comes to mind..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

I want to tell Nick howdy, but the grouch only addressed the WOW's and Quack is the only one allowed to respond when that is done..


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, and I mean this in the most loving respectable way possible, Snowy is one heck of a lady, but snow white isn't the first thing that comes to mind..



If it aint snow white or her twin sister I'll just let my wife hug me. Then I don't have to pretend to be a tree!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Ladies...



Hey


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2012)

Howdy Mr. Weatherman.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Mr. Weatherman.





Although we are slated to get the rain on Friday, up here in yankee land, I'll do my best to see that y'all get some of it also..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WERD
> But, you're not here, you're there on the keyboard.
> Yesss, she is..


don't make me "git you"........


NG ALUM said:


> 1.) yasnoozeyalooze
> _*2.)Im not talking about you!*_
> 3.)whats a WOW? California I don't like. I use to then it got took over by tree huggers.


 Who ELSE is "banded"..............
_*How did she get "banded" anyway? and is it "banded" like a duck or  "banded" like a steer. im trying to decide if I wanna get banded or  not...*_


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Although we are slated to get the rain on Friday, up here in yankee land, I'll do my best to see that y'all get some of it also..


g'night ,Dw'ight!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Whats all this banded talk?? I got this nifty hand-tool and these itty bitty green rubber things just waitin for a good use


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Whats all this banded talk?? I got this nifty hand-tool and these itty bitty green rubber things just waitin for a good use



Oh yeah??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

yawn...smack smack.
good nap. wha'd i miss?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whasssup Grand Master BB...





Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's up boneboy?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Whats all this banded talk?? I got this nifty hand-tool and these itty bitty green rubber things just waitin for a good use





rhbama3 said:


> yawn...smack smack.
> good nap. wha'd i miss?



Ya missed the green thangs!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah??


Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaah 


rhbama3 said:


> yawn...smack smack.
> good nap. wha'd i miss?


I could use a nap myself 



boneboy96 said:


> Ya missed the green thangs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaah
> I could use a nap myself



Why you lickin that cows ear? They don't make q-tips big enough??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaah
> I could use a nap myself



Hiya, Snowbabe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey.................... ppppssssttt............... HEY MANDY!!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> I know how to get her here .........





Keebs said:


> Oh yeah!            :



Whaaaaa? What'd I do Ya'll know I get off at 3:00. Now ya done brung me out of da pool to clean the place up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2012)

mercy the drivelers have spread a lot of news today.  Finished the last one and blew up 7 pages on this one.   Now where is the DD so I can catch up before another 7 are on the boards?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mercy the drivelers have spread a lot of news today.  Finished the last one and blew up 7 pages on this one.  Now where is the DD  I can catch up before another 7 are on the boards?



Ain't happening. Of course, you are welcome to write one.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you lickin that cows ear? They don't make q-tips big enough??


Um....that aint her ear  and I t'werent lickin nuttin 



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!


Hey Wingman!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Um....that aint her ear  and I t'werent lickin nuttin
> 
> 
> Hey Wingman!



When y'all gonna do some home grown baccy (the large leafed kind) so we can have home grown chaw?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 8, 2012)

Good Lord have mercy!  How d'yall expect a girl to keep up?!?!?!  I gotta work for a living these days ya know.  If ya'll continue at this pace I gonna get Nic to make Robert reinstate the DD!  :biggrin2


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hiya, Tagbabe!
well, i never made it to the store for gizzards, livers, or pigs feet. decided a hamburger patty with onion gravy and rice will have to do. Besides, i been munching on deer jerky all afternoon.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Tagbabe!
> well, i never made it to the store for gizzards, livers, or pigs feet. decided a hamburger patty with onion gravy and rice will have to do. Besides, i been munching on deer jerky all afternoon.



Me neither ... RB just came in from work with a buncha walmart sacks ... I'm hoping there is something edible in there.  You  done flung a craving on me though.  If I get back in time I may have to swing through KFC tomorrow night .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Me neither ... RB just came in from work with a buncha walmart sacks ... I'm hoping there is something edible in there.  You  done flung a craving on me though.  If I get back in time I may have to swing through KFC tomorrow night .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Anymore newbees try joining the campfire lately??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh...Evenin folks.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Oh...Evenin folks.....



Not that I know of....evenin bro!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not that I know of....evenin bro!!



Whatcha up to JC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

What, huh? We have Newfies trying to join??


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody want a neutered male cat?  

Baron Von Baron (no, I'm not kidding) just showed up on my doorstep. 

Poor guy's tags say he's from Tifton.  He's skin and bones and his collar was getting hung on stuff so I took it off. Tried to call the number on it and it's been disconnected. It does have a vet's tag so I'll call them tomorrow. 

I can't get a pic but I call him a Tennessee Walking Cat cause he's got the longest legs I've ever seen on a cat.  He's black with white socks and white whiskers and eyelashes.    

He doesn't fit in with my motley crew of felines so he's GOT TO GO. 

If yall know anyone wanting a housecat, send em my way.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> too personal for me, I don't know you. what about you?



WL 04, grow a pair to answer with yet 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm goin to get a can of Griz. Looks like it's gonna be a long afternoon breakin this new phillie and I can't think of a better time to start dippin again.
> 
> Plus it keeps me from commitin' murder and gettin banded..



Dont get Redman Wintergreen



Keebs said:


> *supposedly* if ya keep it between half and full instead of empty & half, you'll get better gas mileage............ try it out & lemme know how it works for ya!



More weight equals better mileage 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Oh...Evenin folks.....







Jeff C. said:


> Not that I know of....evenin bro!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What, huh? We have Newfies trying to join??



Ahhh yes....here is the head of the welcoming committee now......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody want a neutered male cat?
> 
> Baron Von Baron (no, I'm not kidding) just showed up on my doorstep.
> 
> ...



Hey lady


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody want a neutered male cat?
> 
> Baron Von Baron (no, I'm not kidding) just showed up on my doorstep.
> 
> ...



So cats can swim!!! Even if it's downstream...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> WL 04, grow a pair to answer with yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdeeee hankus......got beer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Whatcha up to JC



Uhh....spending wayyyy too much time on here!!!  

Can't wait to get back to work, slowest summer I've ever had.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhh....spending wayyyy too much time on here!!!
> 
> Can't wait to get back to work, slowest summer I've ever had.



Did your malware scan find any gremlins?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhh....spending wayyyy too much time on here!!!
> 
> Can't wait to get back to work, slowest summer I've ever had.



I got away from work....for a short 30 mins!!! then they called me back for an emergency situation and I wasn't even on call!!!! I needs a vacation!!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 8, 2012)

How y'all?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody want a neutered male cat?
> 
> Baron Von Baron (no, I'm not kidding) just showed up on my doorstep.
> 
> ...



Thwackbabe!!! 
i guess word gets around that a free meal is waiting in Valdosta. You got stray cats coming all the way from Tifton now.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdeeee hankus......got beer?



You know it 



kracker said:


> How y'all?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody want a neutered male cat?
> 
> Baron Von Baron (no, I'm not kidding) just showed up on my doorstep.
> 
> ...



Hi Tbug!! Sorry can't help ya!! 



Hankus said:


> WL 04, grow a pair to answer with yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thwackbabe!!!
> i guess word gets around that a free meal is waiting in Valdosta. You got stray cats coming all the way from Tifton now.



she should join me in the CRP


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> How y'all?



Indigestion!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Mebbe we see tomorow  Was on the road basically all day. Drivel an drive is out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

http://catrecipes.com/recipes/braisedcat.html


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey lady



Hiya Hankus. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> So cats can swim!!! Even if it's downstream...



Now that was funny as crud.     





Jeff C. said:


> Hi Tbug!! Sorry can't help ya!!



C'mon Jeffro, you need a new companion.  



Wobbert-Woo!  I know. I'm with Miguel, I think the guy washed downstream.    Nah, I did find an obit for an elderly gentleman from middle Georgia whose is survived by his loving companion cat Baron Von Baron.  I guess contacting him is out of the question now. 


Hello Tonka theif..... errrr...... Hiya Timmay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe we see tomorow  Was on the road basically all day. Drivel an drive is out



Fo-10!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://catrecipes.com/recipes/braisedcat.html


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Hankus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heyyy, Tbug!!! Got a few strays up here....I'll be sending them your way....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://catrecipes.com/recipes/braisedcat.html


That is just wrong on so many levels......


turtlebug said:


> Hiya Hankus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll find you another big pig you can shoot in the booty.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fo-10!!



"Such is beer, when it be empty it be no good" sig worthy  Its Unk approved (ain sure if thats good or bad  )


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

G'night peeps...been a long day, and tomorrow isn't looking any better. Keep the fire going, catch y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

Did ANY of you idjits get any work done today ???




Company shut down the entire mining operation today and fed us ribeyes, salad, potato casserole, green beans, garlic bread and nanner pudding !!! 


Only 33 1/2 mo hours and this week is ova !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did ANY of you idjits get any work done today ???



Yes, well, maybe,,,,,,,,,,ok,,,,,,,,not much...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did ANY of you idjits get any work done today ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did  NANNER PUDDIN NANNER PUDDIN


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, well, maybe,,,,,,,,,,ok,,,,,,,,not much...



Was u strait or wintergreen


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> "Such is beer, when it be empty it be no good" sig worthy  Its Unk approved (ain sure if thats good or bad  )



I'll need to do a full blown analysis on that subject 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> G'night peeps...been a long day, and tomorrow isn't looking any better. Keep the fire going, catch y'all tomorrow.



Later KYBO!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Did ANY of you idjits get any work done today ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir, I got a lot of planning done today!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Official Driveler Meeting, 8-9-12, 9:30 AM, if ya cain't make it, oh well............ be there or, not..........Sparky.......get your tap dancing shoes on........ Wobert........scrubbs optional...........Quack, twista mat, clean.........Lady's........ya'll know the drill............see ya'll there...........


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Official Driveler Meeting, 8-9-12, 9:30 AM, if ya cain't make it, oh well............ be there or, not..........Sparky.......get your tap dancing shoes on........ Wobert........scrubbs optional...........Quack, twista mat, clean.........Lady's........ya'll know the drill............see ya'll there...........



mebbe


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Official Driveler Meeting, 8-9-12, 9:30 AM, if ya cain't make it, oh well............ be there or, not..........Sparky.......get your tap dancing shoes on........ Wobert........scrubbs optional...........Quack, twista mat, clean.........Lady's........ya'll know the drill............see ya'll there...........



I got STUFF to do tomorrow!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 8, 2012)

evenin' time evenin' time drivelers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Official Driveler Meeting, 8-9-12, 9:30 AM, if ya cain't make it, oh well............ be there or, not..........Sparky.......get your tap dancing shoes on........ Wobert........scrubbs optional...........Quack, twista mat, clean.........Lady's........ya'll know the drill............see ya'll there...........





I'll be asleep ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Was u strait or wintergreen



Wintergreen.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What, huh? We have Newfies trying to join??



Sparky you feeling OK??  You're looking a little pale these days?  



Hankus said:


> WL 04, grow a pair to answer with yet



This^^^^^    



Hankus said:


> she should join me in the CRP



Cat Relocation Program???  



Keebs said:


> Official Driveler Meeting, 8-9-12, 9:30 AM, if ya cain't make it, oh well............ be there or, not..........Sparky.......get your tap dancing shoes on........ Wobert........scrubbs optional...........Quack, twista mat, clean.........Lady's........ya'll know the drill............see ya'll there...........



How come we never meet after hours?  Somma us gotta werk you know!


----------



## kracker (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Official Driveler Meeting, 8-9-12, 9:30 AM, if ya cain't make it, oh well............ be there or, not..........Sparky.......get your tap dancing shoes on........ Wobert........scrubbs optional...........Quack, twista mat, clean.........Lady's........ya'll know the drill............see ya'll there...........


yeah,yeah,yeah


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> evenin' time evenin' time drivelers







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wintergreen.



Ats rite  or Cope wit a lil Turky in it 



Tag-a-long said:


> This^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Relocation Program???



 an yessam


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sparky you feeling OK??  You're looking a little pale these days?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sparky you feeling OK??  You're looking a little pale these days?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear, the older he gets the more he looks like Eisenhower.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, the older he gets the more he looks like Eisenhower.



It's bantering back and forth with the new crop of extreme idjits over in the PF. I swear I've never seen a dummer crop of idjits in my life, and fully understand how Odumbo got elected now. That'll age anyone.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, the older he gets the more he looks like Eisenhower.



Well I didn't want to be the one to say so but that pic really does show his age.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> yeah,yeah,yeah





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be asleep ???


 YOU are excused........


Jeff C. said:


> I got STUFF to do tomorrow!!


yadayadayada............


Hankus said:


> mebbe


I'll be serving beer.........


Tag-a-long said:


> How come we never meet after hours?  Somma us gotta werk you know!


spacial meeting, you'll be caught up later, *you know that*........ pm forthcominginthemorning...........

OK, special request............ dang, can't even type it out, just know a friend of mine's family needs prayers..........nuff said.............thank ya'll......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU are excused........
> 
> yadayadayada............
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's bantering back and forth with the new crop of extreme idjits over in the PF. I swear I've never seen a dummer crop of idjits in my life, and fully understand how Odumbo got elected now. That'll age anyone.



Gotcha.


----------



## kracker (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU are excused........
> 
> yadayadayada............
> 
> ...



They got 'em.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When y'all gonna do some home grown baccy (the large leafed kind) so we can have home grown chaw?


Find me da seeds  


Keebs said:


> Official Driveler Meeting, 8-9-12, 9:30 AM, if ya cain't make it, oh well............ be there or, not..........Sparky.......get your tap dancing shoes on........ Wobert........scrubbs optional...........Quack, twista mat, clean.........Lady's........ya'll know the drill............see ya'll there...........


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2012)

anybody got any tylonal ive got a headache 2 backyard boxin matches to day made me sore i won both lol


----------



## kracker (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Indigestion!!!



Talk to me in the morning about indigestion, I'm about to eat 4 leftover chili dogs from Skins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> anybody got any tylonal ive got a headache 2 backyard boxin matches to day made me sore i won both lol



Look on the bright side!!! It didn't affect your spelling and punctuation nair'n


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Talk to me in the morning about indigestion, I'm about to eat 4 leftover chili dogs from Skins.



 Mine finally eased up, ate some mild, but tasty chicken/pasta stuff and fine now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2012)

A'ight peeps....raised my post count significantly today with meaningless drivel!! C y'all tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> anybody got any tylonal ive got a headache 2 backyard boxin matches to day made me sore i won both lol




I TOLD you to wear your helmet !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Look on the bright side!!! It didn't affect your spelling and punctuation nair'n








G'night Chief !!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2012)

If I ain here I mite as well be ovair or ovair or well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, alrighty den . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

slip said:


>





Good night "Buggy Boy" !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> anybody got any tylonal ive got a headache 2 backyard boxin matches to day made me sore i won both lol



So you can push carts and break down boxes too?   Those boxes can be tough.

It is thirsty Thursday and to start the quenching here is the morning brew.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers as well.

Pass a couple of cups of your coffee on over and get my eyes open this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

60 hrs in the books, 24hrs to go !!!! 



'Moanin idjits !!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 60 hrs in the books, 24hrs to go !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Moanin idjits !!!!!!



Mornin' gobblin, EE, and Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Hiya Timmayyyyyyy !!!  When I was showing Dawn her birthday thread yesterday, she asked about you !!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Timmayyyyyyy !!!  When I was showing Dawn her birthday thread yesterday, she asked about you !!



Tell her I work too much, hunt once in a blue moon, and still chasin' after wimmins!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

Morning  quack, gobblin, kybowhunter and eagle eye.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Mornin fellers. Better be plenty coffee to go round, they stackin up here dis moanin


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin fellers. Better be plenty coffee to go round, they stackin up here dis moanin


Morning Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning Hankus



Painfully so Capn Boot  Getting where you can walk further/longer yet


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning  quack, gobblin, kybowhunter and eagle eye.





Hankus said:


> Mornin fellers. Better be plenty coffee to go round, they stackin up here dis moanin



Mornin fellers.......Plenty of coffee to go around, even the high octane stuff.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 9, 2012)

UGHHHHHHHH!    Moaning everybody!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 9, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Painfully so Capn Boot  Getting where you can walk further/longer yet


A little bit, slowly but surely.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.



Mernin Bobby. Thanks for the obligatory hit and run post...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Tell her I work too much, ain't spent nearly enough time at the beach, hunt once in a blue moon, and still chasin' after wimmins!!



Fixed it for you!    Your beach sunsets are the only ones I'll be seeing for a while.  Iffn I'm gonna live vicariously through your photos you'd better get busy snappin!

Lata folks, gotta run ... busy, busy day!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

Howdy erry buddy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Headin to take the boy to school, then I'm gettin me a cheekun biskit from CFA just to tick off a PF troll


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

afternoon boys an girls and welcome to thirsty thirzdy... friday eve! looks like this weekend is going ta be a good weekend ta hang some deer stands!!!!

I hope everyone has a safe and blessed day


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy erry buddy.


word up phil!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Headin to take the boy to school, then I'm gettin me a cheekun biskit from CFA just to tick off a PF troll



  i love it


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Bobby. Thanks for the obligatory hit and run post...








Miguel Cervantes said:


> Headin to take the boy to school, then I'm gettin me a cheekun biskit from CFA just to tick off a PF troll


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Headin to take the boy to school, then I'm gettin me a cheekun biskit from CFA just to tick off a PF troll



I can think of 4 of em that'll get their nickers in a twist over that!



blood on the ground said:


> afternoon boys an girls and welcome to thirsty thirzdy... friday eve! looks like this weekend is going ta be a good weekend ta hang some deer stands!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and blessed day



Hey Blood.  Some lower temps this weekend.  Gonna hang 2 more myself after the work day at the club.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Mernin Yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Morning driveby!!
Bout to put a bucket on my head. Gonna have to do a lot of thinkin' this morning....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall



Hiya Snowy


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning driveby!!
> Bout to put a bucket on my head. Gonna have to do a lot of thinkin' this morning....



what a troublin ya this mernin sir?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Mornin All.....the campfire is approaching a million posts!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin All.....the campfire is approaching a million posts!!!



And at least 300 of em are quality


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> And at least 300 of em are quality



I think you should conduct a study and get the actual figure!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I think you should conduct a study and get the actual figure!!!



they aint enough beer fer that 

mernin jeff and hankus


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> they aint enough beer fer that
> 
> mernin jeff and hankus



Mornin blood!!! I gotta good idea what 300 he was referrin too!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I think you should conduct a study and get the actual figure!!!



Judging by the 2 threads I got goin my idea of quality mite skew the results


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Good morning folks! 

Short handed at work today

Maybe it will go by fast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Judging by the 2 threads I got goin my idea of quality mite skew the results



I think we should apply for a Gubbermint grant to see if we can verify yo predictions. I figger a 1/4 mill oughtta suffice, we got the proper staff rightchere in da drivler


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Short handed at work today
> 
> Maybe it will go by fast!



Be over for you know it, mornin AS!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Fixed it for you!    Your beach sunsets are the only ones I'll be seeing for a while.  Iffn I'm gonna live vicariously through your photos you'd better get busy snappin!
> 
> Lata folks, gotta run ... busy, busy day!



Gonna try to fix that this weekend witha run to the coast I hope....
Mornin Tag.....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> they aint enough beer fer that
> 
> mernin jeff and hankus



We'll need a 10yr gooberment study grant


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I think we should apply for a Gubbermint grant to see if we can verify yo predictions. I figger a 1/4 mill oughtta suffice, we got the proper staff rightchere in da drivler





Hankus said:


> We'll need a 10yr gooberment study grant



Oh lawdy be we done thalt up the same type of scheme


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> And at least 300 of em are quality



Ask MC...I am sure he would agree that ifn' we had more liberals in here the quality of our post would increase by at least 1.5 posts


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

.....back to the pile... see y'all later...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

what kinds schemin ya'll got going on in heah this mornin?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what kinds schemin ya'll got going on in heah this mornin?



It's a secret.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> It's a secret.....


_*really?*_


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*really?*_



Mebbe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Where's this 9:30 meetin at? I got work I gotta get done..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*really?*_



Good morning Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Oh lawdy be we done thalt up the same type of scheme





Hankus said:


> We'll need a 10yr gooberment study grant



We gonna have to bump my figure up to a full mill den 



Keebs said:


> what kinds schemin ya'll got going on in heah this mornin?



Still cipherin  We need mo money dough!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's this 9:30 meetin at? I got work I gotta get done..



Is this 9:30 forum clock time or real time?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's this 9:30 meetin at? I got work I gotta get done..


 right at 9:30............ IF I can get finished being the firemens secretary!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning Keebs!


 g'mornin Stawker!


Jeff C. said:


> We gonna have to bump my figure up to a full mill den
> Still cipherin  *We need mo money dough*!!


 don't we all?


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Is this 9:30 forum clock time or real time?


 Keebs' time!


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ask MC...I am sure he would agree that ifn' we had more liberals in here the quality of our post would increase by at least 1.5 posts



You better watch MC, he's really a freedom hating commie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> right at 9:30............ IF I can get finished being the firemens secretary!




You didn't answer my question  WHERE IS THIS MEETING? 



kracker said:


> You better watch MC, he's really a freedom hating commie.



I've got your freedom hating commie


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't answer my question  WHERE IS THIS MEETING?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got your freedom hating commie


 Duh, right here!where else am I gonna have the space for all us lard butts?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> We'll need a 10yr gooberment study grant


absuloooootly 


Keebs said:


> what kinds schemin ya'll got going on in heah this mornin?


pm on the way 


Altamaha Stalker said:


> It's a secret.....


no secrets on the driveler sir.... mernin


kracker said:


> You better watch MC, he's really a freedom hating commie.



brings ta mind a charlie daniels song


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Duh, right here!where else am I gonna have the space for all us lard butts?!?!



You better check that attitude at the door or reboot your brain soldier, ain't no lard in this butt. It's all in my belly


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Morning Blood!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> pm on the way





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You better check that attitude at the door or reboot your brain soldier, ain't no lard in this butt. It's all in my belly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

This public service series of photos is brought to you by "Ete Mor Chikun" and is heading for the PF in a few minutes..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Meetin in 30, wheres the beer


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This public service series of photos is brought to you by "Ete Mor Chikun" and is heading for the PF in a few minutes..
> 
> View attachment 681264
> 
> ...



PM me one of those! My 2 slices of toast didn't quite get it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> PM me one of those! My 2 slices of toast didn't quite get it!



10-4, it's on the way.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Meetin in 30, wheres the beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Bobby. Thanks for the obligatory hit and run post...




Da bouy is actually having to work nowadays . . .




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's this 9:30 meetin at? I got work I gotta get done..



Ain't gonna make it . . .




Keebs said:


> Duh, right here!where else am I gonna have the space for all us lard butts?!?!





Er uhm, lil N, we would prefer if you called us "fluffy butts" . . .




Later folks !!! Quack's sleepy, sleepy Quack, "fluffy" Quack is no longer in da building . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> right at 9:30............ IF I can get finished being the firemens sexytary !



Oh, I knew there was a good reason that I love you!!!    



Miguel Cervantes said:


> This public service series of photos is brought to you by "Ete Mor Chikun" and is heading for the PF in a few minutes..
> 
> View attachment 681264
> 
> ...




MC, You do have a way with words....eerrr,  I mean Photos !!!    I like the way that you ram it in and then break it off!!!   I like your style.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll tell ya what will wake you up good in the morning.........
Hit the wrong button on the office alarm. MAN THEM SIRENS ARE LOUD.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


>



RESIDENT IJIT OF BEER COUNTY PRESENT AN ACCOUNTED FOR. I'll jus be right over here goin over my paperwork for this mornin meetin. Now where did I set that tab popper..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll tell ya what will wake you up good in the morning.........
> Hit the wrong button on the office alarm. MAN THEM SIRENS ARE LOUD.


I've done that before too!!!!!
alright, ya'll get situated, the meeting will commence in 7 or 8 minutes or so.......... snap, here come another fireman........... but he's a hunky one..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna make it . . .
> :



We'll make sure the secretary, Pookie, takes good notes and posts them for you via the DD..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll tell ya what will wake you up good in the morning.........
> Hit the wrong button on the office alarm. MAN THEM SIRENS ARE LOUD.



That they are!

Good morning Mrs. H22!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

I shoulda had a V8.

have i ever said that i would rather be fishin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I shoulda had a V8.
> 
> have i ever said that i would rather be fishin?



My Tahoe has a V8, but I don't know what that has to do with fishin???


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I shoulda had a V8.
> 
> have i ever said that i would rather be fishin?



You can't miss the 9:30 meeting! Keebs will hit you with a stick!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> You can't miss the 9:30 meeting! Keebs will hit you with a stick!



Or a fire hose..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or a fire hose..



LOL! I don't even want to know....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2012)

9:30 am ding ding ding !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

AaahhhhHEM.....................................


*ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2012)

Present....BUT NOT ACCOUNTED FOR !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This public service series of photos is brought to you by "Ete Mor Chikun" and is heading for the PF in a few minutes..
> 
> View attachment 681264
> 
> ...



I'm starvin now!!! Closest one to me smack in da middle of Ovamavillle



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll tell ya what will wake you up good in the morning.........
> Hit the wrong button on the office alarm. MAN THEM SIRENS ARE LOUD.







blood on the ground said:


> I shoulda had a V8.
> 
> have i ever said that i would rather be fishin?



Let's go!! :cheers;


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

keebs said:


> aaahhhhhem.....................................
> 
> 
> *roll call!!!!!!!!*​



here


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My Tahoe has a V8, but I don't know what that has to do with fishin???



V8 the drank cuz im dragin this mernin  any day fishin is bettern werkin right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Tardy!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm here. What did I win?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

So where's the chairman/woman of this here meeting?

I'M WAITNNNNNGGGGG...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus thought this was a beer meetin.....he was da 1st one here!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Did I miss the whole thing  Who cares pour meself another paperwork.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Present....BUT NOT ACCOUNTED FOR !!!


 yes you are........


pstrahin said:


> here


thank you for your promptness.....


Jeff C. said:


> Tardy!!!


 *as usual*


Altamaha Stalker said:


> I'm here. What did I win?


 for one............ my attention...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So where's the chairman/woman of this here meeting?
> 
> I'M WAITNNNNNGGGGG...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Did I miss the whole thing  Who cares pour meself another paperwork.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes you are........
> 
> thank you for your promptness.....
> 
> ...



That's it??? Pfffffffffft. I thought this was an impotent meeting..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Yo Mig, 2 questions:

1) which malware program do you use?

2)Due to incoming weather, do I need to cut grass today, or can it wait til tomorrow?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's it??? Pfffffffffft. I thought this was an impotent meeting..


 there you go over thinking again.......... sheesh shuggums, this IS the campfire afterall!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Im outta griz  This is unacceptable behavior in myself. I should  me. This is almost as bad as the time I almost ran outta beer


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus, got any beer left?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>




Chug a lug, Chug a lug !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hankus, got any beer left?








 think about who you're asking!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here, I'll share.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Mig, 2 questions:
> 
> 1) which malware program do you use?



Malwarebytes and CCleaner, both free softwares you can download from Piriform



Jeff C. said:


> 2)Due to incoming weather, do I need to cut grass today, or can it wait til tomorrow?



I'm going to top mine off again today, it is quite possible that the frequency of rain could increase significantly starting late this afternoon and not let up for a few days to come. Not a solid rain event, and possibly even hit or miss, but just enough to stimy any productive work.



Keebs said:


> there you go over thinking again.......... sheesh shuggums, this IS the campfire afterall!



You just wait...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> think about who you're asking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Keebs!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hankus, got any beer left?



I only brought 6 to the meetin an the 6 from you an its a long day so.......mebbe I could spare 3 an regroup at lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Malwarebytes and CCleaner, both free softwares you can download from Piriform
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preciate it.....that's what I thought!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh, I knew there was a good reason that I love you!!!


 oh hush!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Keebs !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just wait...


 you said you had work to do, so I kept it short & sweet!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs !!!!


yes shuggums.............


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I only brought 6 to the meetin an the 6 from you an its a long day so.......mebbe I could spare 3 an regroup at lunch



I could use them today. I got an 18 pack in the fridge at home I sure would like to tear into....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes shuggums.............



Wanna snuggle?


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2012)

Mornin .... aint sure whats so good about it though


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Keebs.  Great Meeting.  Now unfortunately, I must really do some work.  Hope all of you have a good day and I will check back in later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin .... aint sure whats so good about it though



It ain't Monday and tomorrow is FRIDAYYYYY.

How many more days this week does that leave you with the opportunity to smash a body part?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin .... aint sure whats so good about it though



Could be worse. You could be a liberal.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thanks Keebs.  Great Meeting.  Now unfortunately, I must really do some work.  Hope all of you have a good day and I will check back in later.



Have a goodun EE!


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't Monday and tomorrow is FRIDAYYYYY.
> 
> How many more days this week does that leave you with the opportunity to smash a body part?



6 after being off tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I could use them today. I got an 18 pack in the fridge at home I sure would like to tear into....



Imma pickin up a case or so on the way home today.



slip said:


> Mornin .... aint sure whats so good about it though



The fact that the yungins ain kilt ya yet


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm gonna get a little work done. Check in with y'all later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

y'all open the winderz im havin egg salad sammichez right now! stanky but o so good!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna snuggle?


shootyeah!


slip said:


> Mornin .... aint sure whats so good about it though


 you're here aren't ya? sure beats some alternatives!  And quit all that racket, I'm trying to work!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thanks Keebs.  Great Meeting.  Now unfortunately, I must really do some work.  Hope all of you have a good day and I will check back in later.





Altamaha Stalker said:


> I'm gonna get a little work done. Check in with y'all later.





blood on the ground said:


> y'all open the winderz im havin egg salad sammichez right now! stanky but o so good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

speakin of eggs, any of  you ever eat a turkey egg? one of the messicans at werk had 2 fried turkey eggs this mornin and them suckers were huuuuuwage!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> speakin of eggs, any of  you ever eat a turkey egg? one of the messicans at werk had 2 fried turkey eggs this mornin and them suckers were huuuuuwage!!!


 yep and duck & guinea eggs too, duck eggs are RICH!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

OK, I missed my deadline yesterday because of you idjits, so now it's crunch time. BBL...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I missed my deadline yesterday because of you idjits, so now it's crunch time. BBL...


 need help?


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 9, 2012)

presents


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

10:45.  Hey Blood, what's for lunch?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Why don't vendors put out catalogs anymore? Why do I have to download stupid PDF flies off the internet?

Okay. I'm better now...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> presents



Its over


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> presents





blood on the ground said:


> Its over





Dude you missed it!!!!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Its over



absents then i guess


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 10:45.  Hey Blood, what's for lunch?



@ 9:45 I had egg salad sammichez  and tater chips (the regular kind) with an ice cold  dr.pepper


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> absents then i guess



nope we voted you in to the drivelerhood. you will get your membership certificate in the mail in about 30 days.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Why don't vendors put out catalogs anymore? Why do I have to download stupid PDF flies off the internet?
> 
> Okay. I'm better now...


 think of it as saving a tree...........


blood on the ground said:


> @ 9:45 I had egg salad sammichez  and tater chips (the regular kind) with an ice cold  dr.pepper


 glad the Febreze was handy tooo!
Gonna chow down on some Subway here in a bit!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope we voted you out of the drivelerhood. you will get your non-membership certificate in the mail in about 30 days.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> @ 9:45 I had egg salad sammichez  and tater chips (the regular kind) with an ice cold  dr.pepper



I made tuna salad last nite! 3 sammiches worth.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope we voted you in to the drivelerhood. you will get your membership certificate in the mail in about 30 days.



Are his membership dues paid to Sterlo yet?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope we voted you in to the drivelerhood. you will get your membership certificate in the mail in about 30 days.



Dependin his answer to his pm we'll hafta see if a revote is required


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Howdy! How y'all is today?

Got a few errands to run this afternoon. Gotta call Travis and see if I can swing by to pick up my knife, then see if Jeff and Jag are home, go to Stockbridge and get fitted for uniforms and got to see about a dog box...jeez. I'm tired just thinkin' about it all


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2012)

hey everbodly...........dang i'm busy


SPAM sammich fo lunch



Dang! Les got banned??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy! How y'all is today?
> 
> Got a few errands to run this afternoon. Gotta call Travis and see if I can swing by to pick up my knife, then see if Jeff and Jag are home, go to Stockbridge and get fitted for uniforms and got to see about a dog box...jeez. I'm tired just thinkin' about it all


 Git'r done!


rydert said:


> hey everbodly...........dang i'm busy
> Dang! Les got banned??


 dang, where you been, that is soooo old news!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Malwarebytes and CCleaner, both free softwares you can download from Piriform



I can vouch for these, as well. It's all I use and I don't ever have any problems (knocking on my head as i type)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Git'r done!





Be back later! Gotta make a few calls and load up!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Be back later! Gotta make a few calls and load up!


If ya get to see J&J, give'em both an extra hug from me please!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmmmmmm where to go fo lunch


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Slowern molasses round here today....might ax fer tomorrow off and play with the camper fer a while....come on October!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hmmmmmm where to go fo lunch



You ever did any quality dumpster diving? Really offers quality foods at times.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> You ever did any quality dumpster diving? Really offers quality foods at times.



I'll dive for supplies, yard furniture, clothes an cans, but a man has to draw a line someres


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hmmmmmm where to go fo lunch


 what's da choices?


blood on the ground said:


> Slowern molasses round here today....might ax fer tomorrow off and play with the camper fer a while...._*come on October*_!


 Ya got that right!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

SNOWYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope we voted you in to the drivelerhood. you will get your membership certificate in the mail in about 30 days.


 
One of the proudest days of my life, the waterfowl forum is full of Yankees, I had to get out of there!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Are his membership dues paid to Sterlo yet?



I sent some guy a check for it, he said he would get them to you. I thought this place was free but thirty bucks ain't so bad. Im still wondering how he got my home phone number..



Hankus said:


> Dependin his answer to his pm we'll hafta see if a revote is required



I really think I have you pegged, check and let me know...

P.S. my little bubble heads dissapear sometimes and the ones I want are not there. whats happening to them??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Whew, I hate missing deadlines. My brain is mush now..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> One of the proudest days of my life, the waterfowl forum is full of Yankees, I had to get out of there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAWWW! look dribelerz we made him !


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew, I hate missing deadlines. My brain is mush now..


 need a head massage..............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> AAAWWW! look dribelerz we made him !


 so easy a caveman can do it..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> P.S. my little bubble heads dissapear sometimes and the ones I want are not there. whats happening to them??



Your computer caught the driveler virus. There's no cure for it other than wiping your hard drive clean and reloading your software.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> need a head massage..............



You have no idea. I crammed too many hours of drawing into too small of a time period..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Whew! Glad that case is over with. Time for a can of ravioli and a nap.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have no idea. I crammed too many hours of drawing into too small of a time period..



I do that also... every time im in church


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have no idea. I crammed too many hours of drawing into too small of a time period..









rhbama3 said:


> Whew! Glad that case is over with. Time for a can of ravioli and a nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I do that also... every time im in church


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



thats 2 days in a row you have  me ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy! How y'all is today?
> 
> Got a few errands to run this afternoon. Gotta call Travis and see if I can swing by to pick up my knife, then see if Jeff and Jag are home, go to Stockbridge and get fitted for uniforms and got to see about a dog box...jeez. I'm tired just thinkin' about it all




  

Wrasslin match to commence dis afternoon, we gawn tag team Shuga Plum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats 2 days in a row you have  me ...



Well, get over here and watch this video and post a comment and maybe I'll lay off,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=703876




Jeff C. said:


> Wrasslin match to commence dis afternoon, we gawn tag team Shuga Plum



Dangit, you have all the fun.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wrasslin match to commence dis afternoon, we gawn tag team Shuga Plum


 PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, get over here and watch this video and post a comment and maybe I'll lay off,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=703876
> 
> ...



I don't know...she's on dem new Meds, I'mon keep her distracted an see if Jag can work his majic. If he can get her locked up, then I'll come in with a full frontal attack.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dependin his answer to his pm we'll hafta see if a revote is required



Lawd hav mercy he's one of mine


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> PICS!!!!!!!



Absolutely, I already talked MizT into it capturin it 

Sumpin tells me dis is gonna be like breakin a wild mule!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lawd hav mercy he's one of mine


 then git'em back in da basement!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, I already talked MizT into it capturin it
> 
> Sumpin tells me dis is gonna be like breakin a wild mule!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know...she's on dem new Meds, I'mon keep her distracted an see if Jag can work his majic. If he can get her locked up, then I'll come in with a full frontal attack.



I bet he'll give a big thumbs up to that strategy..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> then git'em back in da basement!



He's got everything on me but my ssn. Im cold busted 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet he'll give a big thumbs up to that strategy..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know...she's on dem new Meds, I'mon keep her distracted an see if Jag can work his majic. If he can get her locked up, then I'll come in with a full frontal attack.



I can see it now......
LIVE on WWE!!!!!
The Cardiac kid and Coon fanger VS. Medusa and Tyrannoasaurus Rex in a tagteam match.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can see it now......
> LIVE on WWE!!!!!
> The Cardiac kid and Coon fanger VS. Medusa and Tyrannoasaurus Rex in a tagteam match.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet he'll give a big thumbs up to that strategy..



We are runnin through a full dress rehearsal now


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 9, 2012)

Yo.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can see it now......
> LIVE on WWE!!!!!
> The Cardiac kid and Coon fanger VS. Medusa and Tyrannoasaurus Rex in a tagteam match.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo.....



Wooo!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He's got everything on me but my ssn. Im cold busted





rhbama3 said:


> I can see it now......
> LIVE on WWE!!!!!
> The Cardiac kid and Coon fanger VS. Medusa and Tyrannoasaurus Rex in a tagteam match.





Jeff C. said:


> We are runnin through a full dress rehearsal now





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo.....


 KKKIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo.....



Ho.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo.....



Howdy RM


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Mig, da bottom is fallin out here.....so much for cuttin grass, unless it dries up before dark


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

got thunder here but no rain yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mig, da bottom is fallin out here.....so much for cuttin grass, unless it dries up before dark



Dangit, I wish you would have clarified that in the STS thread. Now Sugar Plums gonna be huntin for my scalp..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit, I wish you would have clarified that in the STS thread. Now Sugar Plums gonna be huntin for my scalp..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Thank goodness she doesn't know where I live...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

one hr to go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> one hr to go



Until


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank goodness she doesn't know where I live...


 you really think that'd stop her...............


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> one hr to go



did you get tomorrow off?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until


 your buddy DDD done done it now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until



until I get to go home from werk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> your buddy DDD done done it now!



Whaaaaaaat???? I'm tryin to figure it out but can't find the clues.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Nevermind, I found it..

The boys gonna pay for that one..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> did you get tomorrow off?



heck no!  probably best ta save the days for deer season.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> heck no!  probably best ta save the days for deer season.



Thats right.  You will want that extra day in late October!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nevermind, I found it..
> 
> The boys gonna pay for that one..


 nope, I'm through......... ~sigh~ I just flat don't care no more.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, I'm through......... ~sigh~ I just flat don't care no more.................



You've got to consider, some of those pitches get past the catcher and bean him in the head. Not even head gear will protect you from gettin loopy on a good fast pitch..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, I'm through......... ~sigh~ I just flat don't care no more.................



you expressin some tuff love Keebs


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, I'm through......... ~sigh~ I just flat don't care no more.................



That's no way to be


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That's no way to be



you tell her hankus


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you tell her hankus



oh I can tell you all kinds of news about hankus..out of a population of 40,000 i guessed who he was right on the first guess. 

hankus-dont tellem who i am though seriously please. I'll have to change my dang profile again. done did it one time thanks to the waterfowlers!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

There has been an amendment, or an attempted atonement, in the "Ex Wife Drama" thread.  I thought we was gonna have to go all evil driveler on somebody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank goodness she doesn't know where I live...



PM me yo addy, she'll be here in a minute or two 

This Tag Team Main Event will air on GON-DRIV PPV at a TBD time tonight Folks!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> PM me yo addy, she'll be here in a minute or two
> 
> This Tag Team Main Event will air on GON-DRIV PPV at a TBD time tonight Folks!!



How much $$$ ?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> oh I can tell you all kinds of news about hankus..out of a population of 40,000 i guessed who he was right on the first guess.
> 
> hankus-dont tellem who i am though seriously please. I'll have to change my dang profile again. done did it one time thanks to the waterfowlers!



Did I ever stik ya in all these years  Yer safe 
Auhite yall he's cool


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

afternoon peeps, idjits, knuckledraggers, and WOW's


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got to consider, some of those pitches get past the catcher and bean him in the head. Not even head gear will protect you from gettin loopy on a good fast pitch..





blood on the ground said:


> you expressin some tuff love Keebs





Hankus said:


> That's no way to be


~shrug~ it is what it is.........


blood on the ground said:


> you tell her hankus


oh hush!


Hankus said:


> Did I ever stik ya in all these years  Yer safe
> Auhite yall he's cool


_whateveah_.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon peeps, idjits, knucledraggers, and WOW's


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Afternoon precious!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon precious!!!


~giggle~giggle~


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~giggle~giggle~



where in the sam hill is Nick? aint seen hide nor hair of him all day!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> where in the sam hill is Nick? aint seen hide nor hair of him all day!


 He's around, I promise............


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Man, the thunder and lightning is right on top of me! Cracking so close its making me jump!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon peeps, idjits, knuckledraggers, and WOW's





Keebs said:


>





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon precious!!!





Keebs said:


> ~giggle~giggle~



STOP THAT!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

hoootinannay only 137 day til Christmas!!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, the thunder and lightning is right on top of me! Cracking so close its making me jump!



I hope it comes here and brings the rain with it! my fishin holes bout to dry up. It'll give my dog some fresh water, and get my pecans to growing


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _whateveah_.......



I've been friends wit the boy bettern half my life


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> STOP THAT!!!!


 jealous?


blood on the ground said:


> hoootinannay only 137 day til Christmas!!!





Hankus said:


> I've been friends wit the boy bettern half my life


 lottyfreakindah!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jealous?
> 
> 
> 
> lottyfreakindah!



Don't make me come ovair


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Don't make me come ovair


 I ain't skeerred.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jealous?
> 
> 
> 
> lottyfreakindah!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>








 ya like that one, huh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH, hey, I hear you have a "package" for me!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> STOP THAT!!!!



Don't be hatin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> I hope it comes here and brings the rain with it! my fishin holes bout to dry up. It'll give my dog some fresh water, and get my pecans to growing


It's a gullywasher right now here. Just north of Albany. 


Hankus said:


> I've been friends wit the boy bettern half my life


Is that supposed to be a plus? 


Keebs said:


> jealous?
> 
> 
> 
> lottyfreakindah!



Yes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

I done got over 2 inches of rain here since it started a little while ago. I`m wishin` my boats weren`t out at the barn...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't skeerred.............



But you ain got good sense neither


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> _*Is that supposed to be a plus?*_
> 
> Yes.



and just for my favorite WobertWooooo............






Nicodemus said:


> I done got over 2 inches of rain here since it started a little while ago. I`m wishin` my boats weren`t out at the barn...


 you won't melt, go get'em!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that supposed to be a plus?



Don't say much fer him do it


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and just for my favorite WobertWooooo............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> Don't say much fer him do it



Actually it does. The way he came in swinging, got him put on double secret probation pretty quick. Since you will vouch for him, he's upgraded to single probation.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Don't say much fer him do it


not to mention he never has answered my questions.......


rhbama3 said:


> Actually it does. The way he came in swinging, got him put on double secret probation pretty quick. Since you will vouch for him, he's upgraded to single probation.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> not to mention he never has answered my questions.......



He don't want it on here. Need to know, call me


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and just for my favorite WobertWooooo............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  Will too!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> SNOWYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!



java java java java


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm going to see my local pusher,BBL.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He don't want it on here. Need to know, call me


 I'll wait 'till you buttdial me again...........


Nicodemus said:


> Will too!!


 I know..........


SnowHunter said:


> java java java java





kracker said:


> I'm going to see my local pusher,BBL.


 as long as you're keeping it local!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, the thunder and lightning is right on top of me! Cracking so close its making me jump!





Hankus said:


> Don't say much fer him do it



haha no it don't, we played t ball and flag fotball then gradeated into pads and real pitching. man those were the days!



Hankus said:


> He don't want it on here. Need to know, call me



yeah, just let him fill you in when he butt dials you


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

She cheated.....she was on steroids, didn't even have TRex!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

That is funny right there!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like a good visit. Dang I miss ya'll. Cort, you lucky thing you. I love me some Jeff and Jag.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

One of those three enjoyed that more than the other two did...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Bout 20 mo kebo


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of those three enjoyed that more than the other two did...



Yep


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She cheated.....she was on steroids, didn't even have TRex!!!


LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bout 20 mo kebo


 Thank ya!......... lawd, got busy helpin the guys get the rental hall ready for tonight.............a.k.a. physical labor.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of those three enjoyed that more than the other two did...



Who......da Director???


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She cheated.....she was on steroids, didn't even have TRex!!!





Looks like they laid the smackdown on you in the last pic


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Looks like they laid the smackdown on you in the last pic


 Pure Avatar Material, donchathink?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Looks like they laid the smackdown on you in the last pic



Smackdown??? She whooped bof of us!!!  



Keebs said:


> Pure Avatar Material, donchathink?



Hey.....good idea!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Lawd I love them fellas!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Pure Avatar Material, donchathink?


Classic!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Smackdown??? She whooped bof of us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....good idea!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

Least they was in good hands.  Ifin she made em bleed, she coulda fixed em right up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

MizT and Sugar Plum were GREAT sports!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She cheated.....she was on steroids, didn't even have TRex!!!



I demand a recount!!!
The fix was in!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Least they was in good hands.  Ifin she made em bleed, she coulda fixed em right up!



I'mon have to see if I can get her back......I think I got internal bleedin


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have to see if I can get her back......I think I got internal bleedin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lawd I love them fellas!





pstrahin said:


> Least they was in good hands.  Ifin she made em bleed, she coulda fixed em right up!





Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have to see if I can get her back......I think I got internal bleedin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lawd I love them fellas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

I think MizT was a lil nervous in the first couple pics


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

Beer o'clock is upon us


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beer o'clock is upon us


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I demand a recount!!!
> The fix was in!!!



No recount.....a full fledged "No Holds Barred" rematch


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beer o'clock is upon us



Sluggin one now


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

According to my puter clock, it is 5:06.  I am headin out.  If ya'll see Bubba, tell him Duh Huh, he'll know whatch mean!


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She cheated.....she was on steroids, didn't even have TRex!!!



Lawd, looks like yall had fun.







Slow and boring day at work, i musta asked my boss 5 times if there was anything of hers i could do because i was done with mine and walking in circles


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd, looks like yall had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had a GREAT time, slip.....I doubt she'll EVER come back!!


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a GREAT time, slip.....I doubt she'll EVER come back!!



I dunno, judging by the last pics she mighta won!








Oh my gawd ... since i walked in the door kids been crying. They dont even know why, but one starts and the other follows...*pulling hair out smilie*


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

slip said:


> I dunno, judging by the last pics she mighta won!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHHHHHHHHH......we are setting the bait 

Brang'em over here...we'll teach'em how to wrassle


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 9, 2012)

Ya'll be nice to RB this evening ... he's gonna need a little TLC.  I took his baby off and left him at the trainer's this afternoon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll be nice to RB this evening ... he's gonna need a little TLC.  I took his baby off and left him at the trainer's this afternoon!



He's toast.....Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll be nice to RB this evening ... he's gonna need a little TLC.  I took his baby off and left him at the trainer's this afternoon!



Is that a challenge or what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll be nice to RB this evening ... he's gonna need a little TLC.  I took his baby off and left him at the trainer's this afternoon!




  You left Mitch at the trainers??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You left Mitch at the trainers??



 

Da pup woulda been easier to train!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's toast.....Thanks for the heads up..



  don't make me get my stick after you ... I ain't got a dog to use it on at the moment!  



rhbama3 said:


> Is that a challenge or what?



Be nice now!  He's already ticked off at me because I didn't want him to go with me today.  



Nicodemus said:


> You left Mitch at the trainers??



No the pup ... but sending Mitch might have been easier than living with him after I sent his dog off!  



Jeff C. said:


> Da pup woulda been easier to train!!



You ain't kiddin' ... 26 years I'm still working on training him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> don't make me get my stick after you ... I ain't got a dog to use it on at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know good and well you can't teach an OLD dog new tricks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Gonna be a fried chicken legs , parmesan noodles, peas, and a roll kinda night. I'm cooking so it'll be good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> don't make me get my stick after you ... I ain't got a dog to use it on at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






    I couldn`t resist that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a fried chicken legs , parmesan noodles, peas, and a roll kinda night. I'm cooking so it'll be good.





Stop by Pugs and get a bag of livers.  Do they still even have those things? Since retirement, I don`t get out that way much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a fried chicken legs , parmesan noodles, peas, and a roll kinda night. I'm cooking so it'll be good.



Looks like homemade marinara sauce, meatballs, and bowtie noodle here.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Stop by Pugs and get a bag of livers.  Do they still even have those things? Since retirement, I don`t get out that way much.



Dang it!  I forgot the chicken livers again ... looks like it might be a hamburger helper kinda night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> don't make me get my stick after you ... I ain't got a dog to use it on at the moment!



You're such a tease...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll be nice to RB this evening ... he's gonna need a little TLC.  I took his baby off and left him at the trainer's this afternoon!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!





His Auntie Dawn didn't get to kiss him bye . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Stop by Pugs and get a bag of livers.  Do they still even have those things? Since retirement, I don`t get out that way much.


I got Bubbette to pick m up some gizzards for tomorrow. Got them marinating in hot sauce, salt, pepper, garlic salt, and buttermilk. They gonna be so good!
What or where is Pugs? 


Tag-a-long said:


> Dang it!  I forgot the chicken livers again ... looks like it might be a hamburger helper kinda night!


Make Mandy a tutorial. She was wanting to  know how to cook it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Walton County Courts............pffffffffffffft. My wife is on the jury on a case in Superior court. Today they were wrapping up, the courts close at 5pm. Had I heard from her? Nope, so it's near 7pm and I'm beyond a little worried. Knowing the docket is full and they are probably deliberating, but over 12 hours without a phone call is a bit worrysome in todays societal climate, so I call the clerk of the court just to make sure they are still deliberating. They were, and lo and behold two minutes later I get a call from her saying the Judge let the jury have a break to call their family and let them know their status. DUHHHHHH. 

Makes you wonder about these folks sometimes...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got Bubbette to pick m up some gizzards for tomorrow. Got them marinating in hot sauce, salt, pepper, garlic salt, and buttermilk. They gonna be so good!
> What or where is Pugs?
> 
> Make Mandy a tutorial. She was wanting to  know how to cook it.





The "jiffy' type store in the same buildin` the Salt Lick is in. Goin` out 82 in Lee County.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, my deep freezer is dying. Temp is 32 degree's, everything is soft frozen, and got blood streaks down the door. I thawed out some fish and it just doesn't smell right. Gonna pitch everything. 
Glad the deer meat was in the other freezer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The "jiffy' type store in the same buildin` the Salt Lick is in. Goin` out 82 in Lee County.



Ah. Sorry to say, but they  quit cooking all the good stuff last year. Alll they have now is 3 different styles of hot wings, hot dogs, and some frozen pizza.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're such a tease...



Don't tempt me, I have other toys for really bad boys.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> His Auntie Dawn didn't get to kiss him bye . . .



And she ain't gonna neither!  Keep her away from my dog!!   Tucker can come visit if it'll make her feel better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Don't tempt me, I have other toys for really bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> And she ain't gonna neither!  Keep her away from my dog!!   Tucker can come visit if it'll make her feel better.






I'm tellingggggggggg . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Don't tempt me, I have other toys for really bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> And she ain't gonna neither!  Keep her away from my dog!!   Tucker can come visit if it'll make her feel better.



I am bad, I am reallllll baaaaadddd....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm stuffed!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm tellingggggggggg . . .



Telling who what?? You know how she'll ruin a dog ... I ain't spending this kinda money just to let her get a hold of him.  We can visit in two weeks.  She can come watch but she's not allowed to touch ... or talk!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am bad, I am reallllll baaaaadddd....



I hear you talking  ... but that avatar just won't let my brain go there.  



Jeff C. said:


> I'm stuffed!!!



I'm hongry ... reckon that HH ain't gonna cook itself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> she's not allowed to touch ... or talk!
> (



Quack says she's good at that...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

I was gonna multi-quote, but man, oh man that might set a record. 

I had a blast today visitin' with Jeff, Jag and the famous Miz T. That woman is AWESOME. She's such a great sport. I mean, how many wives would put up with some chick comin' in their house and climbin all over their men? Let alone take pictures of it all!! 

We had a good visit and nobody was hurt, too badly, anyway  

I'll have to go back for the rematch the boys are whinin' over. I'll make sure I have Hayley with me. That child is a hyperactive spider monkey when it comes to wrasslin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I mean, how many wives would put up with some chick comin' in their house and climb all over their men? Let alone take pictures of it all!!


My wife just got home. Let me ask...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife just got home. Let me ask...



Good luck with that


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 9, 2012)

Bama

The contents of that freezer can be fed to the critters.
Feed it to the pigs,raccoons,bears,black cats,bigfeets,etc.

Don't let it go to waste!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Telling who what?? You know how she'll ruin a dog ... I ain't spending this kinda money just to let her get a hold of him.  We can visit in two weeks.  She can come watch but she's not allowed to touch ... or talk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well then there's really no use of her even going is it ??







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack says she's good at that...






All, but the tawkin part . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was gonna multi-quote, but man, oh man that might set a record.
> 
> I had a blast today visitin' with Jeff, Jag and the famous Miz T. That woman is AWESOME. She's such a great sport. I mean, how many wives would put up with some chick comin' in their house and climbin all over their men? Let alone take pictures of it all!!
> 
> ...



Yes she is!!!  

You better brang her, we ain't goin as EZ on ya for the rematch....you gonna need reinforcements


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife just got home. Let me ask...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama
> 
> The contents of that freezer can be fed to the critters.
> Feed it to the pigs,raccoons,bears,black cats,bigfeets,etc.
> ...



10-4.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama
> 
> The contents of that freezer can be fed to the critters.
> Feed it to the pigs,raccoons,bears,black cats,bigfeets,etc.
> ...






Oh great I can see it now, Pookie mauled by bear while putting out spoiled fish . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great I can see it now, Pookie mauled by bear while putting out spoiled fish . . .





DON'T DO IT POOKIE!!!! If you do, make sure to chuck it and RUN!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great I can see it now, Pookie mauled by bear while putting out spoiled fish . . .





Sugar Plum said:


> DON'T DO IT POOKIE!!!! If you do, make sure to chuck it and RUN!!!!



We got no bears here in Sowega! 
Actually, found an ad in craigslist where a guy wants meat for his dogs. Gonna give him a call tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We got no bears here in Sowega!
> Actually, found an ad in craigslist where a guy wants meat for his dogs. Gonna give him a call tomorrow.



At least you can do something with it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> DON'T DO IT POOKIE!!!! If you do, make sure to chuck it and RUN!!!!




Avatar=Smartypants!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> At least you can do something with it!



Lookin at that avatar, them boys are lucky that medicine you're on doesn't give you gas..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Avatar=Smartypants!!



Nice sig line


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We got no bears here in Sowega!
> Actually, found an ad in craigslist where a guy wants meat for his dogs. Gonna give him a call tomorrow.





Famous last words . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You left Mitch at the trainers??





Jeff C. said:


> Da pup woulda been easier to train!!





Tag-a-long said:


> No the pup ... but sending Mitch might have been easier than living with him after I sent his dog off!
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't kiddin' ... 26 years I'm still working on training him.





Jeff C. said:


> You know good and well you can't teach an OLD dog new tricks!!





Nicodemus said:


> I couldn`t resist that!


Preciate that Nick!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lookin at that avatar, them boys are lucky that medicine you're on doesn't give you gas..





How ya thank she knocked 'em out ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lookin at that avatar, them boys are lucky that medicine you're on doesn't give you gas..





Yeah they are!

Jag was afraid I'd really sit on him and put my weight into it, he was sayin' "I'm gonna get hurt!" So I had to promise him I wouldn't really sit on him


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 9, 2012)

Being that here is the brain trust of the forum, i have a question.

With the drought and ethanol use we may have a corn shortage. This could be a problem for the corn canners, the people who down the corn and put it in mason jars.

My question, can you use silver queen  in place of the regular varieties???
Some excess silver queen has been located by a "friend" and he posed this question and i am just bein helpful.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How ya thank she knocked 'em out ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Preciate that Nick!!





I was worried about you!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

The forum is stallin' out on me and it's bedtime for babies. I'll be back later.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Being that here is the brain trust of the forum, i have a question.
> 
> With the drought and ethanol use we may have a corn shortage. This could be a problem for the corn canners, the people who down the corn and put it in mason jars.
> 
> ...


Don't be surprised if you get the answers only in pm's.........
Hi, just checking in, needed a good laugh........ and got it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Preciate that Nick!!



 See what he started!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lookin at that avatar, them boys are lucky that medicine you're on doesn't give you gas..





Hooked On Quack said:


> How ya thank she knocked 'em out ??



If da Jag hadn't drew back dem thumbs...we'd a had her


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We got no bears here in Sowega!
> Actually, found an ad in craigslist where a guy wants meat for his dogs. Gonna give him a call tomorrow.




We got a few, and it won`t be long till we have a plenty. On the Florida side of Lake Seminole there`s more bears than we got in the whole state of Georgia. That area is wrapped up in em. Slam to Panama City.



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Being that here is the brain trust of the forum, i have a question.
> 
> With the drought and ethanol use we may have a corn shortage. This could be a problem for the corn canners, the people who down the corn and put it in mason jars.
> 
> ...





It`ll work. So will peaches, pears, strawberries, plums, any fruit. I ain`t talkin` about wine or brandy neither. The best whiskey I ever had in my life, bar none, was made from strawberries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> See what he started!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We got a few, and it won`t be long till we have a plenty. On the Florida side of Lake Seminole there`s more bears than we got in the whole state of Georgia. That area is wrapped up in em. Slam to Panama City.
> .



I've seen a few bares in PC, but not many bears..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Be back in a bit, daughter needs compooter!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I was worried about you!!


Sure you were!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've seen a few bares in PC, but not many bears..





Some of them on Seminole too, up around the state park...


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We got a few, and it won`t be long till we have a plenty. On the Florida side of Lake Seminole there`s more bears than we got in the whole state of Georgia. That area is wrapped up in em. Slam to Panama City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one here that had some made from strawberries.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sure you were!!





My old buddy!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> I thought I was the only one here that had some made from strawberries.





Weren`t me. But I am one slick old time horse trader.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sure you were!!



What, you don't believe him? 
Did Wuttnbuck have a bad day?


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`ll work. So will peaches, pears, strawberries, plums, any fruit. I ain`t talkin` about wine or brandy neither. The best whiskey I ever had in my life, bar none, was made from strawberries.



Its not so much _what_ is fermenting, just that something is fermenting (and safe to consume) ... right?  Or am i dead wrong?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We got a few, and it won`t be long till we have a plenty. On the Florida side of Lake Seminole there`s more bears than we got in the whole state of Georgia. That area is wrapped up in em. Slam to Panama City.



I know Bugsy's got some down in Echols County and pretty much all along the georgia/Florida border. I haven't heard of any sightings from there to Macon, though. Where's the closest to here you've seen one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Its not so much _what_ is fermenting, just that something is fermenting (and safe to consume) ... right?  Or am i dead wrong?





Ain`t sure, all my kin that made whiskey are either long gone or so mean that I don`t associate with em.  

I never learned to make it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Its not so much _what_ is fermenting, just that something is fermenting (and safe to consume) ... right?  Or am i dead wrong?



I'm thinking the higher the sugar content, the better the product. 
I watch a lot of television.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe I can get him to clean up around the 50 blueberry bushes for a crop share next year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Y'all ever seen an idjit argue with someone that he knows can't see what they're saying....

Abusing idjits in the PF is fun when they're on your iggy list.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all ever seen an idjit argue with someone that he knows can't see what they're saying....
> 
> Abusing idjits in the PF is fun when they're on your iggy list.



part of the liberal mentality is the belief that you don't REALLY have them on your ignore list.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know Bugsy's got some down in Echols County and pretty much all along the georgia/Florida border. I haven't heard of any sightings from there to Macon, though. Where's the closest to here you've seen one?





I personally saw one on Silver lake WMA this past turkey season, and know of one down below Radium Springs . Another on the river down below Plant Mitchell. From Abbeville north along the  Ocmulgee is gettin a lot of em too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> part of the liberal mentality is the belief that you don't REALLY have them on your ignore list.



They think the world is square also..


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking the higher the sugar content, the better the product.
> I watch a lot of television.



Saw em make it from nanners on the moonshiner show, course that was all fake and for the tv though...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I personally saw one on Silver lake WMA this past turkey season, and know of one down below Radium Springs . Another on the river down below Plant Mitchell. From Abbeville north along the  Ocmulgee is gettin a lot of em too.



Back in the early 70's, we had never seen a deer around Granddaddy's property in Hartford (Dothan). Of course, they are everywhere now.
No reason to think Bear's couldn't do it too, i guess.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm shot to doll rags this evening


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What, you don't believe him?
> Did Wuttnbuck have a bad day?


Pretty much a bad last six months!!

Work is running me ragged!! A lot of change in the last six months, buyouts, acquisitions, mergers, expansion, and an up coming ISO certification. Will these people ever leave me alone!!

Oh yeah, and she sent my dog away today!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know Bugsy's got some down in Echols County and pretty much all along the georgia/Florida border. I haven't heard of any sightings from there to Macon, though. Where's the closest to here you've seen one?



My good friend had one in her yard the other day, here in Monroe Co.. It ate all the watermelons she'd grown! Musta been a good sized one, too, the claw marks and bites taken outta the big watermelons were HUGE!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My good friend had one in her yard the other day, here in Monroe Co.. It ate all the watermelons she'd grown! Musta been a good sized one, too, the claw marks and bites taken outta the big watermelons were HUGE!!



Does she live in a Big Blue House?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does she live in a Big Blue House?





She freaked and called the DNR, they confirmed it was a black bear and told her to just chillax, it would move on. 

Considering she lives right down the road from me, I've made sure to keep a closer eye on the babies while they're outside. Just in case


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> She freaked and called the DNR, they confirmed it was a black bear and told her to just chillax, it would move on.
> 
> Considering she lives right down the road from me, I've made sure to keep a closer eye on the babies while they're outside. Just in case



A black bear isn't interested in kiddie snacks. However, if it's a mama bear with cubs and the kiddies are in the wrong place at the wrong time it won't turn out good.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A black bear isn't interested in kiddie snacks. However, if it's a mama bear with cubs and the kiddies are in the wrong place at the wrong time it won't turn out good.



I tried to get my friend to describe the size to me, but she was so freaked she just kept sayin' "really, really big!"

No mention of cubs, so that's good. I'm just glad we have our trusty intruder alert system (dogs). They'll bark at ANYTHING that's not supposed to be in the yard. And go really nuts when it's something they want


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

I think ya'll should wrassle da bear . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think ya'll should wrassle da bear . . .





Gonna hit the sack. Took my pills half an hour earlier in order to try and wake up earlier than I have been. Gotta get used to the 6am schedule again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna hit the sack. Took my pills half an hour earlier in order to try and wake up earlier than I have been. Gotta get used to the 6am schedule again





G'night Cort !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 9, 2012)

quick fly by...niters all!   Wish I coulda seen ya wrasslin with the J-man and Chief earlier Cort!      Maybe I'll make it for the rematch!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think ya'll should wrassle da bear . . .



You first. 
I got whipped by a possum. No way, i'm moving up to the semi-finals.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You first.
> I got whipped by a possum. No way, i'm moving up to the semi-finals.





Know a dood that fought a bear and a orangutan, whupped the bear, but the monkey would mimick every move he made and counter, so when he grabbed the monkey by the jewels . . . fight ova . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know a dood that fought a bear and a orangutan, whupped the bear, but the monkey would mimick every move he made and counter, so when he grabbed the monkey by the jewels . . . fight ova . . .



Night, bro. 
Gotta get up at 0515 and go do some actual work.


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

I have officially exceeded my RDA of household drama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> I have officially exceeded my RDA of household drama.





You still at your folks house ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> I have officially exceeded my RDA of household drama.



Don't take much....does it?


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still at your folks house ??


Yep. 

I'm stuck in the middle between them and my wife.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Yep.
> 
> I'm stuck in the middle between them and my wife.






OUCH !!!  Hang in there man !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Reckon I'm gonna call it a night....Shuga Plum put a hurtin on me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'm gonna call it a night....Shuga Plum put a hurtin on me






Later bro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

At the sigline!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later bro !!!



Later UNK.....you almost done with this'un


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Later UNK.....you almost done with this'un





Yep, 7 mo hrs tonight and then 12 tomorrow !!!   I'm gonna get CRUNK 'bout Sat night !!!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, 7 mo hrs tonight and then 12 tomorrow !!!   I'm gonna get CRUNK 'bout Sat night !!!!


I've got about 3 1/2 weeks until I catch some live music in Athens. I'm getting a room at the venue and I plan on gettin tore up from the floor up.

Write.
It.
Down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

Too old to "party til ya puke"!!!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too old to "party til ya puke"!!!!


Me too, but I'm gonna be slinging pick up lines like a rock star on a coke binge....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Me too, but I'm gonna be slinging pick up lines like a rock star on a coke binge....





Mebbe you can get some sympathy luvin for yo messed up ankle !!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe you can get some sympathy luvin for yo messed up ankle !!!


I'll probably hang out with the band after the show and take their culls. I ain't proud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'll probably hang out with the band after the show and take their culls. I ain't proud


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 10, 2012)

Two more hours at the big house. Hoping for a three day weekend  but I am #2 on call tonight  
Least I know I'll be off for two days fo sho.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2012)

It is POETS day so take advantage of it if you can.  For those who need the high octane at the end of a work week here it is


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2012)

TGIF  and HAPPY FRIDAY  to you Gobblin.

High Octane, it is for me.

Now it is time for the rest of the driveler nation to get their rears in gear and get up and face the world head-on.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Mornin to the early risers!!  In need of some of that high octane go juice..... Lots to do today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

No coffee, mebbe some warm milk ?? 


Yesterday morning when I got home, ran Suzy, fed her, showered.  Dawn had a batch of sgetti in the crockpot and that's all I could smell while laying in bed, I finally went to sleep only to be wakened by the yard crew, dang weedeaters, blowers and lawnmower.  I was rather irritable to say the least . . . 



Oh, 'morning guys !! !


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No coffee, mebbe some warm milk ??
> 
> 
> Yesterday morning when I got home, ran Suzy, fed her, showered.  Dawn had a batch of sgetti in the crockpot and that's all I could smell while laying in bed, I finally went to sleep only to be wakened by the yard crew, dang weedeaters, blowers and lawnmower.  I was rather irritable to say the least . . .
> ...



I thought you got enough sleep while you are at work??? 
Monin quack, finished for the week?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Mernin boys.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I thought you got enough sleep while you are at work???
> Monin quack, finished for the week?





One more 12 hr night to close out my 84 hr week !!!


I'm gonna buy me a toy !!!   



'Mornin Hugh !!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One more 12 hr night to close out my 84 hr week !!!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna buy me a toy !!!
> ...



With that much time in you deserve it!!! 
Is it already time for a new twista mat???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna buy me a toy !!!



What's her name?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2012)

Jus draggin by yallses don over do it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus draggin by yallses don over do it



Drag a little faster, maybe it'll help.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drag a little faster, maybe it'll help.



draggin out of here..... Y'all have a good un'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> draggin out of here..... Y'all have a good un'



You to Timmay..


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2012)

Morning y'all.

Getting ready to go to Tifton to move my daughter back in the dorm.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all.
> 
> Getting ready to go to Tifton to move my daughter back in the dorm.



Mornin Kracker.  I hope this trip is better than the last one, no stitches and such.

Morning fellow Drivelers!!  *TGIF*


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

alright the party can start im here!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 10, 2012)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Kracker.  I hope this trip is better than the last one, no stitches and such.
> 
> Morning fellow Drivelers!!  *TGIF*



Thanks


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank gawd its friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, it's finally here!
Hey ya'll!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

In my short time as a Driveler, I think this one has gone from 0 to 771 very quickly.  We better get back to work.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> In my short time as a Driveler, I think this one has gone from 0 to 771 very quickly.  We better get back to work.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2012)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Good Friday Mornin Peoples!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


 howyoudoin?


Jeff C. said:


> Good Friday Mornin Peoples!!!



Jeff, dont ferget that lil lady can shoot...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yep, it's finally here!
> Hey ya'll!



Well helllooo there 





blood on the ground said:


> howyoudoin?
> 
> 
> Jeff, dont ferget that lil lady can shoot...



She gotta mean rear naked choke too!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Friday Mornin Peoples!!!





blood on the ground said:


> howyoudoin?
> 
> 
> Jeff, dont ferget that lil lady can shoot...


 'cause it's board meeting Friday (free lunch) and it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

my new bride is tryin ta give my 4yr old lab a permanent post on the front porch!? why boot the dog when Garfield and his box of oil dry get a free pass? dont make no sence ta me..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well helllooo there
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow...just Wow.


For some reason, my computer has been skipping words from time to time !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> my new bride is tryin ta give my 4yr old lab a permanent post on the front porch!? why boot the dog when Garfield and his box of oil dry get a free pass? dont make no sence ta me..



Nip it in the BUD, bud !!! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Wow...just Wow.
> 
> 
> For some reason, my computer has been skipping words from time to time !!!



I ain't touchin that with a 20' pole 

However, Sugar Plum is a flat out hoot, 
and a fine young Lady to boot....


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> my new bride is tryin ta give my 4yr old lab a permanent post on the front porch!? why boot the dog when Garfield and his box of oil dry get a free pass? dont make no sence ta me..



I hate a litter box in the house.  At least a dog will scratch at the door to let ya know when it needs to go out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I hate a litter box in the house.  At least a dog will scratch at the door to let ya know when it needs to go out.



10-4, mine come around and lick, nudge, paw, etc., to let us know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2012)

KEEBS........................ this time it's "sir"


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KEEBS........................ this time it's "sir"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Dead up in here today!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dead up in here today!!


 sorry, last day of sign-ups, board meeting, regular bill stuff, busy, busy, busy!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dead up in here today!!



NOT for long, IM BACK!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 10, 2012)

hey what is everybody's 10-20 on here a.k.a. where ya'll b at or b from? Except Hankus I know where he b.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sorry, last day of sign-ups, board meeting, regular bill stuff, busy, busy, busy!



10-4, I knewed you was bizzy!! 



NG ALUM said:


> hey what is everybody's 10-20 on here a.k.a. where ya'll b at or b from? Except Hankus I know where he b.



I be from my Momma!!  

South of ATL, but in the ARC!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> hey what is everybody's 10-20 on here a.k.a. where ya'll b at or b from? Except Hankus I know where he b.



See my location in the upper right hand corner..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See my location in the upper right hand corner..



Bingoooooo!!!! I started to point that out, but.... 

Too wet to mow...... Just walked up to da Ol Home place, feets soakin wet with crocs 

What's gwine on, Mig??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

I hear a dinner bell ringin' somewhere.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See my location in the upper right hand corner..





Jeff C. said:


> Too wet to mow...... Just walked up to da Ol Home place, feets soakin wet with crocs


 any more signs of the trespasser(s)?

ok, hold that thought, gotta go on a round the world trip & do some errands........... bbl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bingoooooo!!!! I started to point that out, but....
> 
> Too wet to mow...... Just walked up to da Ol Home place, feets soakin wet with crocs
> 
> What's gwine on, Mig??



I tollllllllld you yesterday. You should have jumped on the mower right then and there. Now you've got to watch it grow until Sunday or Monday and plan on doing a double cut sometimes next week, if you are lucky.

Sorry bro'.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I hear a dinner bell ringin' somewhere.....



It's your tinnitis, get back to work.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> hey what is everybody's 10-20 on here a.k.a. where ya'll b at or b from? Except Hankus I know where he b.



Born and raised, Elkins WV.  Grad-gee-ated June 1983.  Next 4 years USAF, Hampton VA.  Next 22+ years Raleigh NC.  Currently living in Grantville GA, working in Fairburn GA.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

the multitude fed me today, I had something on a tortia? oh and hot sause...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's your tinnitis, get back to work.



I ain't got athlete's foot!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> the multitude fed me today, I had something on a tortia? oh and hot sause...



You gonna need some air freshener later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> any more signs of the trespasser(s)?
> 
> ok, hold that thought, gotta go on a round the world trip & do some errands........... bbl



Yeah...everytime I *think* I hear somethin, a dog barks, or somebody is walkin down the street MTODB!!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tollllllllld you yesterday. You should have jumped on the mower right then and there. Now you've got to watch it grow until Sunday or Monday and plan on doing a double cut sometimes next week, if you are lucky.
> 
> Sorry bro'.



Yeah...I started to jump on it before Sugar Plum got here yesterday, but I wanted to smell half way decent for we got into wrasslin holds  but it was still wet before the rain even came


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I ain't got athlete's foot!!!



Tinnitis, not tinea pedis.......monon....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You gonna need some air freshener later.



Na, I handle messican food great... I love some hot food!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tinnitis, not tinea pedis.......monon....



Is that French your a typin??


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey boyz n gurlz. Oh happy day. Mama's bone biopsy came back clear after the chemo. Thanks to all of you that lifted prayers up or throwed a stiff one down, or both. Not out the woods yet, but shore does look brighter. Continue to keep her in your thoughts plz. (bet there's gonna be some hooli hoopin at da Cafe' 356 tonight, wooot)


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> any more signs of the trespasser(s)?
> 
> ok, hold that thought, gotta go on a round the world trip & do some errands........... bbl





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...everytime I *think* I hear somethin, a dog barks, or somebody is walkin down the street MTODB!!!



OH....I forgot, every unfamiliar pickup truck I see 

All the *good* neighbors on High Alert also....and patrolin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Oh happy day. Mama's bone biopsy came back clear after the chemo. Thanks to all of you that lifted prayers up or throwed a stiff one down, or both. Not out the woods yet, but shore does look brighter. Continue to keep her in your thoughts plz. (bet there's gonna be some hooli hoopin at da Cafe' 356 tonight, wooot)



Great to hear Chris  keepin'em up


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Oh happy day. Mama's bone biopsy came back clear after the chemo. Thanks to all of you that lifted prayers up or throwed a stiff one down, or both. Not out the woods yet, but shore does look brighter. Continue to keep her in your thoughts plz. (bet there's gonna be some hooli hoopin at da Cafe' 356 tonight, wooot)



 reason ta celebrate!!!!  thankya Lord


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Oh happy day. Mama's bone biopsy came back clear after the chemo. Thanks to all of you that lifted prayers up or throwed a stiff one down, or both. Not out the woods yet, but shore does look brighter. Continue to keep her in your thoughts plz. (bet there's gonna be some hooli hoopin at da Cafe' 356 tonight, wooot)



Awesome news..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Oh happy day. Mama's bone biopsy came back clear after the chemo. Thanks to all of you that lifted prayers up or throwed a stiff one down, or both. Not out the woods yet, but shore does look brighter. Continue to keep her in your thoughts plz. (bet there's gonna be some hooli hoopin at da Cafe' 356 tonight, wooot)



God is good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I started to jump on it before Sugar Plum got here yesterday, but I wanted to smell half way decent for we got into wrasslin holds  but it was still wet before the rain even came



The grass?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The grass?



I......... got nothin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The grass?



 

Now that don't sound right!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I......... got nothin.....



Well duhhh, you can't even speak french..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The grass?



 

You live on the edge!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> God is good.



Yes, yes he is!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duhhh, you can't even speak french..



There was this one time...at band camp....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You live on the edge!!







That's why we are somewhat confined in here!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

PM incoming to a few of you idjits...

Finally, a cure for morning sickness that we all can agree upon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You live on the edge!!



no kiddin!!! he keeps me like this  most dayz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no kiddin!!! he keeps me like this  most dayz



PM sent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> There was this one time...at band camp....



Asking for french fries is NOT speaking french you idjit...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM incoming to a few of you idjits...
> 
> Finally, a cure for morning sickness that we all can agree upon.



Is that an over-the-counter medicine?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Asking for french fries is NOT speaking french you idjit...



She liked it......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is that an over-the-counter medicine?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM sent.


 idjit


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is that an over-the-counter medicine?



could be


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM incoming to a few of you idjits...
> 
> Finally, a cure for morning sickness that we all can agree upon.



  Is that in conjunction with the EPA setting a 4 gallon limit?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM sent.



 How many dissenters you reckon you'd get in the PF on that one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit
> 
> 
> could be



According to the study, by deductive reasoning, it would be quicker than a dna test to find out if the baby is yours or not..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How many dissenters you reckon you'd get in the PF on that one?



I've got a sneaking suspicion that at least three or four of them were conceived that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is that in conjunction with the EPA setting a 4 gallon limit?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Born and raised, Elkins WV.  Grad-gee-ated June 1983._*  Next 4 years USAF, *_Hampton VA.  Next 22+ years Raleigh NC.  Currently living in Grantville GA, working in Fairburn GA.


 I KNEW there was something special about you I liked....... I'ma USAF Brat!


Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Oh happy day. Mama's bone biopsy came back clear after the chemo. Thanks to all of you that lifted prayers up or throwed a stiff one down, or both. Not out the woods yet, but shore does look brighter. Continue to keep her in your thoughts plz. (bet there's gonna be some hooli hoopin at da Cafe' 356 tonight, wooot)


   


Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM incoming to a few of you idjits...
> 
> Finally, a cure for morning sickness that we all can agree upon.


I'll pass that along to LilD, she's having a rough time right now, see what SHE thinks of it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll pass that along to LilD, she's having a rough time right now, see what SHE thinks of it!



Good thing she doesn't live in New York. Bloomberg outlawed the Big Gulps...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing she doesn't live in New York. Bloomberg outlawed the Big Gulps...


eh, no worries, he's a majorly small guy.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> eh, no worries, he's a majorly small guy.........



BTW, I'm sure I missed it. When's lil'D due?


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2012)

Mornin yall .... sho was good to sleep in.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BTW, I'm sure I missed it. When's lil'D due?


 not sure........... sometime in March, not totally sure yet.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall .... sho was good to sleep in.


 yes it was, I got an extra 45 minutes this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall .... sho was good to sleep in.



What time do you start slammin things?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes it was, I got an extra 45 minutes this morning!



 I was up at 430.....


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What time do you start slammin things?



tomorrow afternoon. Im off today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

slip said:


> tomorrow afternoon. Im off today.



A slam free day!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I KNEW there was something special about you I liked....... I'ma USAF Brat!





Thanks Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I was up at 430.....


I looked at my clock at 5:00 and went "Oh goody, 2 more hours to sleep!"


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See my location in the upper right hand corner..



 but kinda  and kinda



Jeff C. said:


> Bingoooooo!!!! I started to point that out, but....
> 
> hey hey hey now, I looked! we have a "two steps ahead of you", " over the rainbow", "south of there, North of here", "wild blue yonder",  and a few other creative adjectives...I see where this is going
> 
> within a hunerd miles would suffice for me. i just like to know who i'm dealing with...like I said I already had to cut down on the waterfowlers cause thes all yanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> within a hunerd miles would suffice for me. i just like to know who i'm dealing with...like I said I already had to cut down on the waterfowlers cause thes all yanks!



Ok, I am 89 miles from Grantville.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll pass that along to LilD, she's having a rough time right now, see what SHE thinks of it!



Poor LilD! I hope it passes quickly for her! I was one of the lucky few, I never had a single day of it w: either of my kids!


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A slam free day!!!



Dunno bout that, im sure i can find a way to get hurt just fine without work helping.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I was up at 430.....


me to, opened my eyes at 10 after 3.


pstrahin said:


> Thanks Keebs.





Keebs said:


> I looked at my clock at 5:00 and went "Oh goody, 2 more hours to sleep!"


aaawwwww


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, I am 89 miles from Grantville.



that will werk


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Poor LilD! I hope it passes quickly for her! I was one of the lucky few, I never had a single day of it w: either of my kids!



me either 

KING


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> me either
> 
> KING


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

crickett said:


>



i'm usually very serious and very seldom crack wise comments like that please forgive me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Poor LilD! I hope it passes quickly for her! I was one of the lucky few, I never had a single day of it w: either of my kids!


 I told her "Pay back"......... I had it with her, that and allllll I wanted to do was sleep!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> me either
> 
> KING


 all you menfolks should have to put up with it!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i'm usually very serious and very seldom crack wise comments like that please forgive me.



Huh?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Huh?


 he's just  'cause the new idjits around........


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I told her "Pay back"......... I had it with her, that and allllll I wanted to do was sleep!!!!
> 
> all you menfolks should have to put up with it!



Heck no!   I read what they was doin to cure it!  aint a snowballs chance of that happenin!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i'm usually very serious and very seldom crack wise comments like that please forgive me.






Keebs said:


> all you menfolks should have to put up with it!



X2


Keebs said:


> he's just  'cause the new idjits around........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Heck no!   I read what they was doin to cure it!  aint a snowballs chance of that happenin!



Nooo kidding..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Heck no!   I read what they was doin to cure it!  aint a snowballs chance of that happenin!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nooo kidding..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he's just  'cause the new idjits around........



Ahh.  I see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ahh.  I see.



Don't listen to her. She drives a pink tractor..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

<--------FOOOOOD!!! 

Just alerted another *patrolin* neighbor  This prowler is gonna be in for BAD night if he keeps this up for any length of time round here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------FOOOOOD!!!
> 
> Just alerted another *patrolin* neighbor  This prowler is gonna be in for BAD night if he keeps this up for any length of time round here.



You want more bad news?

http://www.sportsgrid.com/ncaa-football/honey-badger-dismissed/

I hate it for you brother, cause I thought the kid had bookoo potential if he had only matured some. Looks like he may care now..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I told her "Pay back"......... I had it with her, that and allllll I wanted to do was sleep!!!!
> 
> all you menfolks should have to put up with it!


nothankya.........me dont like ta speeew 


pstrahin said:


> Huh?





Keebs said:


> he's just  'cause the new idjits around........



you should play nicer with me... im sensitive


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nothankya.........me dont like ta speeew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The honeymoon is over huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The honeymoon is over huh?



I reckon it is...dang it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I reckon it is...dang it!



Get her pregnant, quick. Things will improve...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want more bad news?
> 
> http://www.sportsgrid.com/ncaa-football/honey-badger-dismissed/
> 
> I hate it for you brother, cause I thought the kid had bookoo potential if he had only matured some. Looks like he may care now..



Little IDIOT!!!  As small as he was, he sure was a force to contend with. It serves him right though, I never have cared for the prima donna college athletes that act like some of the showboat pros anyway. I wish they would just do their talking with their performance on the field....and find a way to get off their ego high horses in public and stay out of trouble.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get her pregnant, quick. Things will improve...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get her pregnant, quick. Things will improve...


aint haaaapppnnneennn we have plenty of youngans already 


pstrahin said:


>



whatchu laughin at willis?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get her pregnant, quick. Things will improve...



Heck....I might give that a shot!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Little IDIOT!!!  As small as he was, he sure was a force to contend with. It serves him right though, I never have cared for the prima donna college athletes that act like some of the showboat pros anyway. I wish they would just do their talking with their performance on the field....and find a way to get off their ego high horses in public and stay out of trouble.



A good head coach nips that stuff in the bud. I hate it for him, because I thought he was on track to be one of the most dynamic pro players in the league, if he only matured a little bit. Maybe UGA will pick him up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A good head coach nips that stuff in the bud. I hate it for him, because I thought he was on track to be one of the most dynamic pro players in the league, if he only matured a little bit. Maybe UGA will pick him up.



Reckon what he did?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck....I might give that a shot!!!


Nice phraseology...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon what he did?



Word on da skreet is drugs. When the press gets past the LSU privacy policy we'll know for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice phraseology...



PM sent 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word on da skreet is drugs. When the press gets past the LSU privacy policy we'll know for sure.



That's what I figgered!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mornin folks...yawn...scratch . Sho do hope they don't call me in tonight. I'm ready for a three day weekend. 

KEEBS , I must have missed it too. Lil D is gunna be a momma ???  Workin night shift has me out of touch with Drivelville.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks...yawn...scratch . Sho do hope they don't call me in tonight. I'm ready for a three day weekend.
> 
> KEEBS , I must have missed it too. Lil D is gunna be a momma ???  Workin night shift has me out of touch with Drivelville.



We've missed ya Bro!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks...yawn...scratch . Sho do hope they don't call me in tonight. I'm ready for a three day weekend.
> 
> KEEBS , I must have missed it too. Lil D is gunna be a momma ???  Workin night shift has me out of touch with Drivelville.



Well if Pookie wasn't such a slacker and would do the daily driveler you would have known...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> We've missed ya Bro!!



 Hey Jeffro



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well if Pookie wasn't such a slacker and would do the daily driveler you would have known...



Fo real


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2012)

Kid would not stop talking 100mph for literally an hour ... Couldnt take it anymore so i looked at her and said "Shh!"


Man, the pout fest right now. Coulda swore i shot her dog or somethin.


Worked though ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you should play nicer with me... im sensitive





blood on the ground said:


> I reckon it is...dang it!





Sterlo58 said:


> KEEBS , I must have missed it too. Lil D is gunna be a momma ???  Workin night shift has me out of touch with Drivelville.


 yep, none of us were ready for that news, she is so close to finishing school, but hopefully she can handle it all (like our very own Sugar) and finish any way!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well if Pookie wasn't such a slacker and would do the daily driveler you would have known...


 Ya got that right!


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2012)

Well that didnt last long.






Now i've got the other kid standing on my bed with his hands around my neck..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Kid would not stop talking 100mph for literally an hour ... Couldnt take it anymore so i looked at her and said "Shh!"
> 
> 
> Man, the pout fest right now. Coulda swore i shot her dog or somethin.
> ...









 Unc showing his powers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Kid would not stop talking 100mph for literally an hour ... Couldnt take it anymore so i looked at her and said "Shh!"
> 
> 
> Man, the pout fest right now. Coulda swore i shot her dog or somethin.
> ...



It's all about games. You've got to find a simple reward like a piece of candy and play the quiet game with her. First one to talk loses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Kid would not stop talking 100mph for literally an hour ... Couldnt take it anymore so i looked at her and said "Shh!"
> 
> 
> Man, the pout fest right now. Coulda swore i shot her dog or somethin.
> ...







Keebs said:


> yep, none of us were ready for that news, she is so close to finishing school, but hopefully she can handle it all (like our very own Sugar) and finish any way!
> 
> Ya got that right!



Hopefully, she'll finish!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Unc showing his powers!



I'm surprised she didn't STOMP off!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all about games. You've got to find a simple reward like a piece of candy and play the quiet game with her. First one to talk loses.



The Hellen Keller game?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, she'll finish!!





Jeff C. said:


> I'm surprised she didn't STOMP off!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

10 mins..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 10 mins..........



Me too!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 10 mins..........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 10 mins..........



2 hours before I know if I'll be called in tonight 

PLEEZE DON'T CALL. I NEED A


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> 2 hours before I know if I'll be called in tonight
> 
> PLEEZE DON'T CALL. I NEED A


ONE hour for me and MAN do I need a FEW


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ONE hour for me and MAN do I need a FEW



If they don't call me I'll buy the first round.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> If they don't call me I'll buy the first round.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2012)

Dang; did somebody stop the clock????


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2012)

Nother 30 Keebs ...........I'm off


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 10, 2012)

How-do yall


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nother 30 Keebs ...........I'm off


 It can't come quick enough!


SnowHunter said:


> How-do yall


 Hey.......... send that traveling vet trailer my way,  the cost to neuter & spay is REEEdiculous down here!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah'right, gonna start shutting this stuff down!


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> How-do yall



Snowww!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2012)

I am officially the owner of my hoss. I bought out tge banks portion.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just how big a hoss U got?   Is it a draft hoss?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> How-do yall



Snooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just how big a hoss U got?   Is it a draft hoss?



Its jus a standard sized Ford hoss. 96 vintage


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2012)

greetings people!
Just when i think the bottom is about to fall out, the clouds part and the sun comes out.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings people!
> Just when i think the bottom is about to fall out, the clouds part and the sun comes out.



That sounds sdrawkcab


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That sounds sdrawkcab



Don't ti hguoht....


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I am officially the owner of my hoss. I bought out tge banks portion.





Hankus said:


> Its jus a standard sized Ford hoss. 96 vintage



pics?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 10, 2012)

15 more minutes and I won't have to sit by the phone anymore waiting to see if I have to work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Grease heating up. Had chicken gizzards marinating since last night and since i'm home alone, wild rice and some baby pea's. Dis gon' be gud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Grease heating up. Had chicken gizzards marinating since last night and since i'm home alone, wild rice and some baby pea's. Dis gon' be gud!



I'm thinkin prolly left-overs here....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2012)

Sammiches or beer.........decisions decisions


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sammiches or beer.........decisions decisions



Compromise....bof!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Grease heating up. Had chicken gizzards marinating since last night and since i'm home alone, wild rice and some baby pea's. Dis gon' be gud!



Dang, I love gizzards! OK all you South Georgia folks that didn't come to the Blast..... Your little league players are on ESPN. Warner Robbins. Go cheer for em!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sammiches or beer.........decisions decisions



BEER ALWAYS! Sammiches later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

Evenin all, last one !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2012)

Beer from the same things sammiches are made from...beer first ax kwestionz later


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin all, last one !!!



Evenin Unk!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 10, 2012)

Word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

How do, Mr Hillbilly?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Unk!!!



I FREAKIN' LOVE THAT ONE!! 


Howdy y'all! Been a busy day here. I can say, finally, that I have EVERYTHING I need for school finished and waiting on the big day. I start on the 20th. Woot Woot!!

Lawd I'm tired....and my back hurts....I think I musta pulled somethin' while whippin' those boys down yesterday


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How do, Mr Hillbilly?



Doin' fine. Just polished off a big ol' grilled burger, I feel more like I do now than I did a while ago.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 10, 2012)

Went out to check the garden and saw the top half of a MASSIVE sweet gum tree layin' across everything 

Guess that storm we had last night was worse that I thought!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 10, 2012)

That sucks. Hope it didn't mash all your maters. Whatcha doin' whuppin' up on all those fellers?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I FREAKIN' LOVE THAT ONE!!
> 
> 
> Howdy y'all! Been a busy day here. I can say, finally, that I have EVERYTHING I need for school finished and waiting on the big day. I start on the 20th. Woot Woot!!
> ...



Daughter just registered last night and paid this mornin....tal about wait to the last minute Classes begin on this Tuesday for her....sheesh!!

Took me a while to notice that sigline  



NCHillbilly said:


> Doin' fine. Just polished off a big ol' grilled burger, I feel more like I do now than I did a while ago.



I need to get there!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Went out to check the garden and saw the top half of a MASSIVE sweet gum tree layin' across everything
> 
> Guess that storm we had last night was worse that I thought!



That sucks!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 10, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> That sucks. Hope it didn't mash all your maters. Whatcha doin' whuppin' up on all those fellers?



Just havin' a little fun. It was all Jeff's idea. Bet he didn't think I'd win 

Tomatoes are safe, everything else got it. Worst part is, it was a completely HEALTHY tree! 



Jeff C. said:


> Daughter just registered last night and paid this mornin....tal about wait to the last minute Classes begin on this Tuesday for her....sheesh!!
> 
> Took me a while to notice that sigline
> 
> ...




Whew, she sure did pull it close!! I got to call on Monday to make sure the financial aid paid everything. On my account it still shows it as unpaid, but on the statement, the balance and the difference missing in the FA amount equal up to the amount owed. So, maybe it was paid?

Yeah, really sucks.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 10, 2012)

Gotta get babies in bed. Sees y'all later!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just havin' a little fun. It was all Jeff's idea. Bet he didn't think I'd win
> 
> Tomatoes are safe, everything else got it. Worst part is, it was a completely HEALTHY tree!
> 
> ...



You asked if I wanted to wrassle!!! I'da been a fool to decline 



Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta get babies in bed. Sees y'all later!!



Hurry back!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

Come on 7am !!! 


Haven't had a beer/drank in 7 days. 


Might start first thing in the morning . . .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You asked if I wanted to wrassle!!! I'da been a fool to decline
> 
> Hurry back!!



Confucius say: Only fool or homersexual turn down rasslin' match with good-lookin' woman. 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!!
> 
> 
> Haven't had a beer/drank in 7 days.
> ...



Haven't had a beer/drank in about seven minutes....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Confucius say: Only fool or homersexual turn down rasslin' match with good-lookin' woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I think I've got Parkinsons . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!!
> 
> 
> Haven't had a beer/drank in 7 days.
> ...



Nuttin like a good COLD beer when you get off work!! 



NCHillbilly said:


> Confucius say: Only fool or homersexual turn down rasslin' match with good-lookin' woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He also said,"Woman who fly upside down have...."     nevermind


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2012)

Long day.  Work, gym, and mowed the grass once I got home.   Ate a little bit of cheeken and some ironskilletcornbread.   Now it is adult beverage time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Long day.  Work, gym, and mowed the grass once I got home.   Ate a little bit of cheeken and some ironskilletcornbread.   Now it is adult beverage time.



Dannng...and all this time I had you pegged as an Old farmer!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannng...and all this time I had you pegged as an Old farmer!!



Farm too.  Gentleman type as it definitely isn't the primary income.  My other job lets me own a farm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Farm too.  Gentleman type as it definitely isn't the primary income.  My other job lets me own a farm.



10-4, thought you did some farmin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ahhhh........ You know how to tell when Fall is almost here?
The annual migration to the Sports Forum has started.
 You know, those guys who haven't been there in 8 months.


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm back from cow college. Man, that is a long haul...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm back from cow college. Man, that is a long haul...



What you go to Auburn for?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What you go to Auburn for?





You know that's where Artmom graduated from???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know that's where Artmom graduated from???



No, i didn't. Doesn't matter, i still  her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Aight, My BP is almost down to normal again. Still riled up about the events of the afternoon. To add to the drama, when the wifey set up her new phone and reset her icloud info, she used my email address as a back up email address, which jacked up all of my login and password info for me to access my account..

When I find the jackleg that has a voodoo doll of me and is twistin it around I'm gonna pound a mud puddle in his sissy rear end..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Good lawd.... Jag is seein and hearin thieves tip toein around now. He just grabbed a pipe and walked out into the yard lookin around 

Cracked me up though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good lawd.... Jag is seein and hearin thieves tip toein around now. He just grabbed a pipe and walked out into the yard lookin around
> 
> Cracked me up though



I can hear him using some of Matty's witicisms on them also... The boy don't know that he doesn't need a pipe, he's got a deadly weapon on each hand already..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, My BP is almost down to normal again. Still riled up about the events of the afternoon. To add to the drama, when the wifey set up her new phone and reset her icloud info, she used my email address as a back up email address, which jacked up all of my login and password info for me to access my account..
> 
> When I find the jackleg that has a voodoo doll of me and is twistin it around I'm gonna pound a mud puddle in his sissy rear end..



Holy....cow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can hear him using some of Matty's witicisms on them also... The boy don't know that he doesn't need a pipe, he's got a deadly weapon on each hand already..





If nothin else he'll holler'em to death!!! I've seen a car turn around in our driveway and he'd give them that evil eye and start hollerin at 'em to get off the property


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ahhhh........ You know how to tell when Fall is almost here?
> The annual migration to the Sports Forum has started.
> You know, those guys who haven't been there in 8 months.


That, and I just saw the first garden spider web of the year!!..........Fall is just around the corner!!

Man I hate walking into those things!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That, and I just saw the first garden spider web of the year!!..........Fall is just around the corner!!
> 
> Man I hate walking into those things!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



They leave a right smart ugly place on your leg when they bite you also. Don't ask me how I know that..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That, and I just saw the first garden spider web of the year!!..........Fall is just around the corner!!
> 
> Man I hate walking into those things!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Yessir, startin to get some of those August-Dog Days leaf drop around here, pecans falling that aren't gonna make, and such as that.

Evenin Rutt!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What you go to Auburn for?


Not the barn or clemtech, ABAC. Nine and a half hours riding almost did me in.

Combine that with more familial drama and I'm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They leave a right smart ugly place on your leg when they bite you also. Don't ask me how I know that..


Bad thing about walking through one of the webs is you never know where it is!!



Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, startin to get some of those August-Dog Days leaf drop around here, pecans falling that aren't gonna make, and such as that.
> 
> Evenin Rutt!!


Had one of the Pecans here in the yard dump all of the pecans about a month ago!!

Still got two that are loaded to the gills, and the branches are drooping!!.........Recent rains prolly saved those two!!

Evening Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2012)

A'ight....reckon I'll shut this thing down for the night..... CYL!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

BMX racing on the Olympics???

This is wicked good...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

7.5 hrs to go !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 7.5 hrs to go !!



Then it's Cordova time??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then it's Cordova time??






Mebbe . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Dude!!! The Womens BMX racing is brutal. Just saw one wipe out and face plant on the up slope of a jump, knocked her silly, can't even walk.

Good stuff right there now!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!! The Womens BMX racing is brutal. Just saw one wipe out and face plant on the up slope of a jump, knocked her silly, can't even walk.
> 
> Good stuff right there now!!!





Now would be a good time to ask her on a date . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now would be a good time to ask her on a date . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It can't come quick enough!
> 
> Hey.......... send that traveling vet trailer my way,  the cost to neuter & spay is REEEdiculous down here!


Here too.. this clinic is a lifesaver  2 dogs and 1 cat, this go round, and a few months later another cat! 



I got sidetracked earlier  oops  

2 more truck loads moved... only another 50 to go, reckon I'll hafta do it on fumes, since diesel is up to $3.87 here  I can't wait for Na's first paycheck


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Sup folks ... enjoying a few minutes of peace and quiet here. Rare thing these days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... enjoying a few minutes of peace and quiet here. Rare thing these days.



You haven't learned the benedryl trick to get kids to go to sleep sooner yet have you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Here too.. this clinic is a lifesaver  2 dogs and 1 cat, this go round, and a few months later another cat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya Snowbabe !!!    Wish I was closer, I'd er uhm, hire somebody to help ya !!! 






slip said:


> Sup folks ... enjoying a few minutes of peace and quiet here. Rare thing these days.





Slip Slam and awayyyyyyyy, Slip Slam and awayyyyy . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Slip!!! Don't look at the severe weather thread........





Dadgummit we're about to get thumped real bad..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip Slam and awayyyyyyyy, Slip Slam and awayyyyy . . .



I never knew you could serenade..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never knew you could serenade..





Oh yessssss, I'ma Quack of many talents !!!! 





i couldn't remember the rest of the words??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yessssss, I'ma Quack of many talents !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better get the equipment out of the pits and make sure anything electrical is unplugged or grounded danged good. If these things don't weaken or fall apart soon it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You haven't learned the benedryl trick to get kids to go to sleep sooner yet have you?


 Man i wish .. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowbabe !!!    Wish I was closer, I'd er uhm, hire somebody to help ya !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Slip!!! Don't look at the severe weather thread........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any Naters coming with it? 

Good thing i didnt park the blazer under the tree's today. Dont matter if its been dry for days, soon as i park it there the wind has them (bradford pears) side ways


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Man i wish ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No spinny things, but if you've never been in a serious electrical storm you might be in for a skin crawlin treat if these things don't slack up soon. They pop every few seconds and the air crackles and sizzles before the lightning even strikes, and it seems like it's all over you with only a milisecond between flash and strike, and sometimes they flash and boom come together. Wanna see me crawl under a table, this stuff will do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You better get the equipment out of the pits and make sure anything electrical is unplugged or grounded danged good. If these things don't weaken or fall apart soon it's gonna get ugly.





We're good, hope this things goes around, or dies, ground here is already saturated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're good, hope this things goes around, or dies, ground here is already saturated.



Gonna be quite a few folks wishin they had stayed up late on GON tonight. I certainly hope nobody gets hurt or loses much in the way of personal property.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No spinny things, but if you've never been in a serious electrical storm you might be in for a skin crawlin treat if these things don't slack up soon. They pop every few seconds and the air crackles and sizzles before the lightning even strikes, and it seems like it's all over you with only a milisecond between flash and strike, and sometimes they flash and boom come together. Wanna see me crawl under a table, this stuff will do it.



Alright man thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Y'all ever seen the cast iron door of a pot belly stove blown off and go 30 foot across the room? I have.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all ever seen the cast iron door of a pot belly stove blown off and go 30 foot across the room? I have.



Nope?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all ever seen the cast iron door of a pot belly stove blown off and go 30 foot across the room? I have.





Can't say that I have, but I did see some fat chics butt crack at WalMart the other day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't say that I have, but I did see some fat chics butt crack at WalMart the other day.



She was a plumber. Give her a break.


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't say that I have, but I did see some fat chics butt crack at WalMart the other day.


What in the devil was my old lady doing in Sandersville??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Alright man thanks for the heads up.




Hey Slip, here's your chance, when it starts to thunder and lightning up your way, grab you some pots and pans, ease into where the kiddies are and wail away at 'em !! 

Payback from Unc Slam !!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> She was a plumber. Give her a break.





I wanted to give her a wedgy, but Dawn wouldn't let me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> What in the devil was my old lady doing in Sandersville??





Come to think of it, she did have a tramp stamp that said "kracker", I thought it meant sumpin else???


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come to think of it, she did have a tramp stamp that said "kracker", I thought it meant sumpin else???


Nah, wasn't her. No ink on her. You realize how much that ink costs buying it by the 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanted to give her a wedgy, but Dawn wouldn't let me.



When it's that big is it still called a  wedgie?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nah, wasn't her. No ink on her. You realize how much that ink costs buying it by the 5 gallon bucket?



You mean it was stains from a rooster tail spray?


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Slip, here's your chance, when it starts to thunder and lightning up your way, grab you some pots and pans, ease into where the kiddies are and wail away at 'em !!
> 
> Payback from Unc Slam !!!
> 
> ...



No way Im hoping they sleep through it ... other wise i might just get a lawn chair and go out to watch.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> What in the devil was my old lady doing in Sandersville??





kracker said:


> Nah, wasn't her. No ink on her. You realize how much that ink costs buying it by the 5 gallon bucket?



Dude ...


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean it was stains from a rooster tail spray?


Coulda been. she's been on a high fiber diet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Coulda been. she's been on a high fiber diet.



Or Hi-Fi Brrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Who is gonna start the next thread, we've about got this one done in.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Radar makes it look like its dying off a little?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When it's that big is it still called a  wedgie?




Hmmmmmm, something to ponder/conjur . . . 




kracker said:


> Who is gonna start the next thread, we've about got this one done in.





Have at it !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Who is gonna start the next thread, we've about got this one done in.



Quack needs to start one.



slip said:


> Radar makes it look like its dying off a little?



Yeah, but I'm watchin another hornets nest south of Taledega that'll be headin your way if it holds together.


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack needs to start one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I'm watchin another hornets nest south of Taledega that'll be headin your way if it holds together.


Get it Quack, I started one last week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like it's gonna go north of me so I'm gonna turn in. 

Slip, keep your eyes peeled for that other one.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it's gonna go north of me so I'm gonna turn in.
> 
> Slip, keep your eyes peeled for that other one.



Will do. Yall kill this'un quick for me and start another.


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Will do. Yall kill this'un quick for me and start another.


I'm trying.


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

I really am


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

I really, really am.


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Is that it?


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Done.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Dats et


----------

